# حول الحادث المأسوى الاخير و شماعة نظرية المؤامرة !



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*اولا لا تعليق يقال على الحادث*
*فلقد تعودنا ان نفقد احبابنا فى اعيادنا*

*ندخل مباشرة فى الموضوع*
*الى من يلغى عقله و يدعى ان هناك نظرية مؤمامرة و ان اسرائيل هى المخططة*
*الى كل مخدوع صدق تلك السذاجات و التفاهات ان الصهاينة يريدوا عمل فتنة*
*اذا كان الامر كذلك*
*فلماذا يتم قتل المسيحييين ففط فى اعيادهم دون اعياد المسلمين التى تمر بسلام فى حين اقتظاظها باعداد اكبر ؟*
*لماذا تحدث الانفجارات فى الكنائس و على ابوابها دون المساجد ؟*

*لماذا يهلل "المسلمين" وسط الحادث بكل حيوانية و تبلد "الله اكبر ولا اله الا الله" و لماذا تزغرط السيدات المسلمات من البلكونات ؟*
*هل طمث الاسلام انسانيتهم كى يكونوا بلا ادنى احساس ؟*
*اوصل بهم الحقارة ان يشمتوا فى موتانا !*

*على الاقل اقتل التيل و تظاهر بحزنك عليه*
*لكن ان تقتل القتيل و تضحك فى وجهه و تشمت به فهذه هى السفالة بعينها !*

*لماذا يتواطئ الامن فى كل حادث رغم انه بمعرفه مسبباته فنه لا يمكن ان يمر الا بالتواطؤ ان لم يكن الاشتراك ؟*

*هل اذكركم بالزاوية الحمرا و اشتراك الامن (المسلم و ليس الصهوينى) فى تعديات المسلمين و رفع علامات الانتصار بعد ان ساهم فى قتلانا ؟*


*و لا تقولوا الاسلام براء منهم كى لا تخدعوا انفسكم*
*عليكم ان تفيقوا من تلك الغيبوبة و تكتشفوا ان لديكم عقل و تلك الافعال خارجة عن الاسلام نفسه و مرتكبى تلك الافعال يرفعوا فى وجوهكم ايات قرآنية على منوال "اقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم" تشرع ما يقومون به من اجل الحور العين و الخمر الخ من الشهوة الابدية !*
*بدليل تهديدات القاعدة (الاسلامية الارهابية القرآنية و ليست الصهيونية)*

*المسلم السلفى الصحيح (الذى يدرك تعاليم دينه و ليس التجميل) لا يستطيع ان يتعايش مع الاخر فى المجتمع و يريد سفك دمه كالذبيح و هذا ما اثبتته السنين*


----------



## مني نجيب (1 يناير 2011)

بالله عليك يا اخي اسال نفسك لماذ يفرح المسلمون في ماسي المسيحيين - حرام يااخي نحن المسلمين متالمين جدا جدا لما يحدث فانتم زملاؤنا في العمل وجيراننا - يا اخي لماذا نقتلكم 
اخي هل نسيت ماتوعدت به القاعدة في العراقوماقامت بع من تهديدات للكنيسة المصرية 
ارجو يا اخي ان تحافظ علي نسيج الوجدة الوطنية والا ستسيل دماؤنا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيينواسال نفسك يا اخي لماذا قامت القاعدة بتهديد الكنيسة المصرية - وحين وجدت الفرصة قامت بتنفيذ تهديدها


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

> بالله عليك يا اخي اسال نفسك لماذ يفرح المسلمون في ماسي المسيحيين - حرام يااخي نحن المسلمين متالمين جدا جدا لما يحدث فانتم زملاؤنا في العمل وجيراننا - يا اخي لماذا نقتلكم
> اخي هل نسيت ماتوعدت به القاعدة في العراقوماقامت بع من تهديدات للكنيسة المصرية
> ارجو يا اخي ان تحافظ علي نسيج الوجدة الوطنية والا ستسيل دماؤنا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيينواسال نفسك يا اخي لماذا قامت القاعدة بتهديد الكنيسة المصرية - وحين وجدت الفرصة قامت بتنفيذ تهديدها



*بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟*
*اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك*

*انا لا انفى وجود مسلمين بسطاء و حزانى لاجلنا و لا احملهم المسؤلية*
*انا احمل الاسلام نفسه المسئولية*
*لولا وجود الايات الارهابية التى يستخدمها الارهابيين فى سفك دمانا لما كنا فى تلك المعاناه*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

> لماذا يهلل "المسلمين" وسط الحادث بكل حيوانية و تبلد "الله اكبر ولا اله الا الله" و لماذا تزغرط السيدات المسلمات من البلكونات ؟​


*بجد الكلام دا يا كريتك ؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*كل حاجة بقت اسرائيل
بقوا يلغوا عقلهم وتفكيرهم ويقولوا اسرائيل
واسرائيل هتقتل ليه فى المسيحيين
طب من باب اولى تقتل فى المسليمين عشان تخلص منهم
دة لو هى فعلا المحرضة على دة هيكون التفكير كدة

بس التحريض جاى من اللى عقولهم اكلها الدود ومبقتشى شايفة قدماها
غير دم المسحييين اللى بقى حلال ومباح لاى حد 

بس مش جديد علينا يا اما ارضنا اتروت بدم شهدائنا والتاريخ مسجل سلاسل من الاحداث دى
لسة يا اما هتتتروى والتاريخ هيسجل كل نقطة دم نزلت من اجل مجد اسم المسيح ومسحيتنا​*


----------



## كوك (1 يناير 2011)

_*طيب ده يرضى مين :*_ *



بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك*​


 


*وتقولى خايفين على بعض حرام عليكى .*​ 



*شكرا على الموضوع يا **Critic*​


----------



## مني نجيب (1 يناير 2011)

بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟
اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك

انا لا انفى وجود مسلمين بسطاء و حزانى لاجلنا و لا احملهم المسؤلية
انا احمل الاسلام نفسه المسئولية
لولا وجود الايات الارهابية التى يستخدمها الارهابيين فى سفك دمانا لما كنا فى تلك المعاناه 


ان الحدثاخطير ومن غير المعقول ان تزغرط الناساء يااخي لقد نال الحادث من رجال الامن المسلمين الذين يحرثون الكنيسة
اما التتهليل بكلمة الله واكبر  عند رؤية النار ففي معتقدنا ان هذه الكلمة تطفي النار مثلما حدث مع سيدنا ابراهيم حين وضعوه في النار واطفاها الله - اما النطق بالشهادتين حين وقوع خطر فهذا لكي نموت ونحن مؤمنين بالله ورسوله
اما وجود متطرفين في الاسلام فكذلك يوجد متطرفين مسيحيين وهم المسيحيين الاصوليين وكذلك يوجد متطرفين يهود


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

> بجد الكلام دا يا كريتك ؟؟؟؟؟


ايوة حصل
انا اصحابى كانوا هناك
و حصل كمان فى احداث نجع نجع حمادى نفس التصرف القذر​​ 



> ان الحدثاخطير ومن غير المعقول ان تزغرط الناساء يااخي لقد نال الحادث من رجال الامن المسلمين الذين يحرثون الكنيسة


*بل معقول و حدث و بشهادة الشهود فما هو تفسيرك للموقف ؟*



> اما التتهليل بكلمة الله واكبر عند رؤية النار ففي معتقدنا ان هذه الكلمة تطفي النار مثلما حدث مع سيدنا ابراهيم حين وضعوه في النار واطفاها الله - اما النطق بالشهادتين حين وقوع خطر فهذا لكي نموت ونحن مؤمنين بالله ورسوله



*اجل التهليل بالله اكبر و الزغاريد حين رؤية اشلاء المسحيين و جثثهم و كنيستهم المدمرة كان لاطفاء النار او للصلاة من اجل حب المسيحيين*
*الى متى تستخفى بعقلك قبل عقولنا ؟*

*لقد اصدرت القاعدة الاسلامية القذرة بيان بمسؤليتها و طبعا هذا بمباركة الامن و المخابرات التى تواطئت على تهديداتهم المسبقة للحادث و مازال المسلمين يقولون انهم الصهاينة !*
*افيقوا يا قوم !*
*القرآن باياته يتحمل المسؤلية كاملة عن تفكير هؤلاء الارهابيين*


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

انا بحكيلك ليش 
اساس اليهود اخبث ملة على الارض لا تستبعد ومش ضروري يكون عندكم قتلي وعند المسلمين قتلى عشان الفتنه والظن يكون اقوى بيعملو هيك فكر بعقل شويه هما عملو الانفجار وؤاحو ويلا هلاء المسيحين يتهمو المسلمين وبتولع بينهم وهما بيتفرجو 
شو رايك في وجة نظري ؟


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> انا بحكيلك ليش
> اساس اليهود اخبث ملة على الارض لا تستبعد ومش ضروري يكون عندكم قتلي وعند المسلمين قتلى عشان الفتنه والظن يكون اقوى بيعملو هيك فكر بعقل شويه هما عملو الانفجار وؤاحو ويلا هلاء المسيحين يتهمو المسلمين وبتولع بينهم وهما بيتفرجو
> شو رايك في وجة نظري ؟


*
على اساس اسمك الفهمان !!! 
اللي فجروا الكنائس اعترفوا انهم مسلمييييييييييين واكدوا على انهم مسلميييييييين 
هم اليهود شماعة لجرائم المسلمين ولا ايه ! ​*


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟*
> *اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك*
> 
> *انا لا انفى وجود مسلمين بسطاء و حزانى لاجلنا و لا احملهم المسؤلية*
> ...


انت تهاجم الاسلام انت واحد من تريد نشر الفتنه لانك تستخدم الاسلام وتهاجمه 
اولا الاسلام بيقول ان تأمن بجميع الاديان 
في الاسلام لا يجوز شتم عيسى عليه السلام او ستنا مريم ويتمنى اي مسلم ان يشل الله لسانه قبل ان يفكر في السب او الشتم ممكن تحكيلي ليش 
شفت انك انسام محرض وتريد ان تعمل فتنه وبعدين انا ما سجلت في المنتدى الا فقط لسبب واحد وهوا ما قرأت من سب لسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والله نحن لا نفكر في سب عيسى ومريم اتمنى ان يشل الله لساني قبل ان افكر في اسب او اشتم عيب عليك عييييييب احكي كلام يخش العقل


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

طيب  يا وانا هيني مسلم والاسلام ما بيحرضني على قتل المسيحين 
ممكن تحكيلي انا عمري ما فكر اعمل كده ممكن تحكيلي ليش؟


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

وبعدين لو الاسلام بيحرض على كده كان كل يوم شفنا قتل ودم بس كلامك يا صاحب الموضوع غير صحيح 
وبعدين لماذا ارى يوميا المئات من الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب ممن يدخلون في الدين الاسلامي ولم ارى في حياتي مسلم يدخل المسيحيه ممكن تحكولو ليش ؟؟؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> وبعدين لو الاسلام بيحرض على كده كان كل يوم شفنا قتل ودم بس كلامك يا صاحب الموضوع غير صحيح
> وبعدين لماذا ارى يوميا المئات من الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب ممن يدخلون في الدين الاسلامي ولم ارى في حياتي مسلم يدخل المسيحيه ممكن تحكولو ليش ؟؟؟



*كمان عايز كل يوم دم وقتل
دة اية دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




			المئات من الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب ممن يدخلون في الدين الاسلامي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام هى وصلت للمئات
ياحول الله يارب




			ارى في حياتي مسلم يدخل المسيحيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو تقريبا انت مش بتشوف حاجة اصلا
عشان انت قلبت وجبت النقيض تماما
او تقريبا كدة نظرك عايزله كشف عشان تعرف تشوف كويس
وتشوف الحقيقة اللى بتضحكوا بيها على نفسكم


يارب نور عيون الجهلة لانهم كتروا قوى​*


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

اسمعي انا ما بتمنى اشوق قتل كل يوم انت اقتبستي يلى بدك اياه وسيبتي يلى ما بدك اياه عيني عينك متل اليهود 
انا ما جبت حاجه من دار ابويا افتحي اليوتيوب وشوفي حتى عرب واجانب مو بس على قد العرب 
يلا طيري


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> اسمعي انا ما بتمنى اشوق قتل كل يوم انت اقتبستي يلى بدك اياه وسيبتي يلى ما بدك اياه عيني عينك متل اليهود
> انا ما جبت حاجه من دار ابويا افتحي اليوتيوب وشوفي حتى عرب واجانب مو بس على قد العرب
> يلا طيري


 اتكلم بادب يا يعفور فانت تكلم اسيادك 
نعم يوجد كل يوم حادثة فى مصر يرتكبها المسلمون و لكن اعلامكم القذر يخفى هذه الحقائق فلولا موبايلات المصلين لما عرفنا بالفاجعة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> اسمعي انا ما بتمنى اشوق قتل كل يوم انت اقتبستي يلى بدك اياه وسيبتي يلى ما بدك اياه عيني عينك متل اليهود
> انا ما جبت حاجه من دار ابويا افتحي اليوتيوب وشوفي حتى عرب واجانب مو بس على قد العرب
> يلا طيري



*
مش جديد عليك طريقة الكلام دى
لانك زيك زيهم اصلا
وهو انتو بتالفوا الحكاية وبتصدقوها

وانا حضرتك مش بقتبس اللى عايزاه لانك لو تلاحظ اخدت كلامك كله الاول
واقتبست الاجزاء اللى رديت عليها

واية طيرى دى 
اتكلم عدل يا تسكت اصلا​*


----------



## الفهمان (1 يناير 2011)

انت يلى بتحكيلي اتكلم بادب 
انظر الى توقيعك وبعدين احكي معاي وكمان انت قبل ما ترد عليا قرأت كل مشاركاتي في الموضوع 
ان الدين عند الله الاسلام 
يشل الله لساني قبل ان افكر في ان اسب او اشتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام او ستنا مريم


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> يلا طيري


*طويب علشان أنت مش محترم ...*
*بدل ما تدين الحادث جي تدافع عن الأسلام هنا *
*يعم شكراً .... وعلشان أنت هنا في وقت غلط ...... طير أنت*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> انت يلى بتحكيلي اتكلم بادب
> انظر الى توقيعك وبعدين احكي معاي وكمان انت قبل ما ترد عليا قرأت كل مشاركاتي في الموضوع
> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> الدين عند الله البتنجان و الكوسة كمان
> يشل الله لساني قبل ان افكر في ان اسب او اشتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام او ستنا مريم


 
تحب اشتمهولك انا؟ معنديش مانع لاننا معندناش اى واحد اسمه عيسى افهمو يا اشباه البشر وعقولكم حجر مثل البقر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> انت يلى بتحكيلي اتكلم بادب
> انظر الى توقيعك وبعدين احكي معاي وكمان انت قبل ما ترد عليا قرأت كل مشاركاتي في الموضوع
> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> يشل الله لساني قبل ان افكر في ان اسب او اشتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام او ستنا مريم



*وانت مالك بتوقيعى اصلا
ولا حتى الحزن مش عايزنا نحزنه على اخواتنا اللى راحو

ايون اة السب حرام لكن القتل حلال
​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

الفهمان قال:


> انت يلى بتحكيلي اتكلم بادب
> انظر الى توقيعك وبعدين احكي معاي وكمان انت قبل ما ترد عليا قرأت كل مشاركاتي في الموضوع
> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> يشل الله لساني قبل ان افكر في ان اسب او اشتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام او ستنا مريم


 
*دبور*

*طير انت:t31:*

*بالذمه هل انتم عندكم اي نوع من الاحساس في ظل الظروف الحاليه؟؟؟ اشك انكم عندكم*

*و اعتقد انكم فرحانين كمان...*

*يالا هتجيبوه من برا يعني ههههههه*​


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

*f3ln ana kman kont fakra 2n elmawdo3 leah 3alaqa belqa3da w bs lakn shoft 3ala eljsc elmawqef elly critic by7ky 3leh mgmo3a mn elblha2 elmoslmeen yhllon allah w akbr bta3hom w elshehada 3ndaha tyqnt 2n elmoslmeen elly fehom kwyes 3shan atraba b3eed 3n eldeen elislamy lakan kol ensan mnhom bytraba tarbya denya bykoon zebala w elmoseba 2nk la tstb3d 2n eelshbab dool fehom elly byshrab drugs lakn byhllo lma mas7een ymoto howa da eltnaqod el3'er mafhom *


----------



## sarkoo (1 يناير 2011)

أولا الله يرحم الشهداء فليس بيدنا قول غير ذلك
ثانيا لكل من يتفاصح ويقول أنها أياد خارجية أقول
حتى لو كانت أياد خارجية قد اقترفت هذه الجريمة 
فهل من كان يخرج قبل أشهر قليلة من الجوامع ويشتم المسيحيين والبابا شنودة ويحرق ويكسر ولا يغادر المنابر قبل أن يفرد كل ما أتيح من عضلات لسانه القذر على شركاء وطنه .... هل من كانوا يفعلون كل ذلك من أجل شائعة تخص إمرأة لن تزيد المسلمين ولن تنقص المسيحيين هم أيضا أياد خارجية
إن من حرض وأعطى الفرصة للأيادي الخارجية المزعومة إن وجدت لتلعب هذه اللعبة الحقيرة هم من كانوا يحرضون وينثرون سمومهم على مدى شهور ويخزنونها في عقول جحافل خير أمة أخرجت للناس ليخرجوا لنا بعد الجريمة ويقولون نحن والإسلام براء مما حصل .......
حجج واهية وسخيفة ولم تعد تمر على أحد


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

*i think u r right sarkoo*


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*يقولون ان الفعلة ارهابيين*
*ها هى المعادلة :*

*الارهابيين = المسلمين السنيين الحقيقيين*

*اما البسطاء المدافعين فهم مسلمين فى البطاقة فقط لم تتعدى قرآتهم سورة الفاتحة و لم يصلوا لصورة التوبة ليعلموا من اين يستقى الارهابيين افعالهم و يقذفوا بسمومهم !*


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

*ya rab maywslo lol kfaya elly waslo w 3amleen ya2tlo fy el3alm kolo*


----------



## ميمى5 (1 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟*
> *اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك*
> 
> *انا لا انفى وجود مسلمين بسطاء و حزانى لاجلنا و لا احملهم المسؤلية*
> ...


*اولا البقاء لله فى كل من توفى و ربنا يشفى كل مصاب ولا افرق بين مسيحى و مسلم ---اما بعد واضح جدا جدا يا جماعة ان المسلمين هم الارهابيين و القاتلين للناس بغير ذنب فعلا يا جماعه احنا المسلميين حتى الان نقتل الابرياء العزل فى العراق و افغانستان  و اغتصبنا النساء المسلميين علنا فى الشوارع و شققنا بطونهم و زبحناهم مثل الفراخ و نحن من قتلنا المسلميين العزل فى الشيشان و البوسنه و نحن من نقتل حتى اليوم الابرياء فى القدس و نحن من نسعى لهدم كل المعالم الدينيه الاسلاميه و المسيحيه هناك ونحن من ندبر الان لتدمير سوريا و ايران و لبنان لا دا كمان احنا اللى ندبر الان سلسله من الحروب الصليبيه مثل الحروب الصليبيه فى القرون الوسطى  فعلا ياجماعة دا المسلميين دول سفاحيين --------يا جماعة انظروا حولكم بعين العقل و الحكمه لا بعين التعصب الدينى فالمساله مسالة وقائع ملموسه و ليس كلام فقط  بالمناسبه هو بوش الاب و بوش الابن و نتنياهو و شارون و غيرهم كانوا مسلمين برضه و لا انا غلطان ؟؟؟؟؟عجيب جدا انكم لا ترون كل هذا و مش شايفيين غير المسلميين فقط يا جماعة دا من صلب الدين الاسلامى احترام سيدنا عيسى فهو فى الاسلام المكرم من كل عيب رسول من اعظم خمس رسل و جميع الرسل عظام و هذا على عكس غير المسلمين فانظروا مثلا ماذا قال اليهود فى يسوع( تقول الموسوعة اليهوديه ان يسوع ابن زنا وانه كان يلقب عندهم بالمجهول و ابن الزنا و ينكر اليهود ان يسوع ولد من عذراء و انه ولد ولاده عاديه –كذلك يقولون ان ابو يسوع هو جندى يسمى بانديرا و انه غرر يالسيده العذراء فكانت النتيجه ولادة يسوع  وانه كان معروف بين اليهود بابن بانديرا ) كذلك فان التلمود يصف العذراء انها  عاهره  حاشا لله  و يصف يسوع بانه ابن زنا ) ----هل قام احد منكم  و قال كلمه لليهود على ما يقولوه عن الاهكم و مخلصكم  ؟؟؟؟؟هل قام احد منكم يا شعب يسوع و ثار لمجد يسوع و سيرته وانكر على اليهود ما يقولونه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لا حياة لمن تنادى المهم نسب و نشتم فى المسلمين و نبى المسلميين و قران المسلميين ---صدقونى انتوا عارفين مين هم الارهابيين الحقيقين لانكم لو كنتم مش عارفين تبقى كارثه ----يللا اقرؤا كلامى وكملوا سب فى المسلميين و نبيهم  علشان تحسوا ان ليلتكم تبقى ليها طعم ------------- حقيقى ياللعجب !!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*الاخ او الاخت (لا اعلم) ميمى*
*شبعنا من الكلام ده*
*كل حاجة تقولوا اليهود و الصهاينة*

*يا حبيبى التحريات اثبتت ان القنبلة المنفجرة محلية الصنع*
*يعنى بالبلدى الطبخة كلها مننا فينا *
*فوق من الغيبوبة بيضحكوا عليك علشان يبراوا الاسلام*
*الارهابيين دول هم الاكثر فهما و عملا بايات القرآن و ادعوك ان تناظر احدا منهم و هم ماليين النت فى مزابل المنتديات و سيثبت لك اى مسلم ارهابى سلفى انك ان الجاهل بدينك و انه هو المسلم الحق*

*لم تجيبنى :*

*لماذا رقصت السيدات المسلمات فى الشرفات و قاموا باطلاق الزغاريد و لماذ هلل المسلمين الله اكبر عند رؤية اشلاء موتانا ؟*
*من اين اتوا بتلك القذارة الفكرية ؟*
*هل من الاسلام ام البوذية ؟*


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

> ولا البقاء لله فى كل من توفى و ربنا يشفى كل مصاب ولا افرق بين مسيحى و مسلم ---اما بعد واضح جدا جدا يا جماعة ان المسلمين هم الارهابيين و القاتلين للناس بغير ذنب فعلا يا جماعه احنا المسلميين حتى الان نقتل الابرياء العزل فى العراق و افغانستان و اغتصبنا النساء المسلميين علنا فى الشوارع و شققنا بطونهم و زبحناهم مثل الفراخ و نحن من قتلنا المسلميين العزل فى الشيشان و البوسنه و نحن من نقتل حتى اليوم الابرياء فى القدس و نحن من نسعى لهدم كل المعالم الدينيه الاسلاميه و المسيحيه هناك ونحن من ندبر الان لتدمير سوريا و ايران و لبنان لا دا كمان احنا اللى ندبر الان سلسله من الحروب الصليبيه مثل الحروب الصليبيه فى القرون الوسطى فعلا ياجماعة دا المسلميين دول سفاحيين --------يا جماعة انظروا حولكم بعين العقل و الحكمه لا بعين التعصب الدينى فالمساله مسالة وقائع ملموسه و ليس كلام فقط بالمناسبه هو بوش الاب و بوش الابن و نتنياهو و شارون و غيرهم كانوا مسلمين برضه و لا انا غلطان ؟؟؟؟؟عجيب جدا انكم لا ترون كل هذا و مش شايفيين غير المسلميين


*شوف اولا كده عندما تتحدث لا تحدثنا عن افعال غيرنا باعتبار اننا الفاعلين او ان اردت ان تنسب هؤلاء كمسيحيين الي المسيحية فديننا لا يدعو للقتل والارهاب وما يفعلوه نحن ابرياء منه وان كنتم تستاهلو اكتر منه والجزم القديمه قليله عليكو صدقني لاكن انا اتحدث عن دينك والهك الارهابي الذي يدعو للقتل والدمار من خلال قر انك وتعليم نبيك الغير شريف * 


> فقط يا جماعة دا من صلب الدين الاسلامى احترام سيدنا عيسى فهو فى الاسلام المكرم من كل عيب رسول من اعظم خمس رسل و جميع الرسل عظام و هذا على عكس غير المسلمين فانظروا مثلا ماذا قال اليهود فى يسوع( تقول الموسوعة اليهوديه ان يسوع ابن زنا وانه كان يلقب عندهم بالمجهول و ابن الزنا و ينكر اليهود ان يسوع ولد من عذراء و انه ولد ولاده عاديه –كذلك يقولون ان ابو يسوع هو جندى يسمى بانديرا و انه غرر يالسيده العذراء فكانت النتيجه ولادة يسوع وانه كان معروف بين اليهود بابن بانديرا ) كذلك فان التلمود يصف العذراء انها عاهره حاشا لله و يصف يسوع بانه ابن زنا ) ----هل قام احد منكم و قال كلمه لليهود على ما يقولوه عن الاهكم و مخلصكم ؟؟؟؟؟هل قام احد منكم يا شعب يسوع و ثار لمجد يسوع و سيرته وانكر على اليهود ما يقولونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لا حياة لمن تنادى المهم نسب و نشتم فى المسلمين و نبى المسلميين و قران المسلميين ---صدقونى انتوا عارفين مين هم الارهابيين الحقيقين لانكم لو كنتم مش عارفين تبقى كارثه ----يللا اقرؤا كلامى وكملوا سب فى المسلميين و نبيهم علشان تحسوا ان ليلتكم تبقى ليها طعم ------------- حقيقى ياللعجب !!!!!!!!!!!!!



هو انت عبيط والا بتستعبط؟ايه التلمود دا يابني بلاش الغباء المحمدي الورائي بتاعكم دا طب شوف كده وقاحة نبيك 
"الحديث الثامن" عن عبدالله عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله تعالى ررواه البخاري ومسلم هذا الحديث خرجاه في الصحيحين من رواية واقد بن محمد بن زيد بن عبدالله بن عمر عن أبيه عن جده عبدالله بن عمر وقوله إلا بحق الإسلام هذه اللفظة تفرد بها البخاري دون مسلم وقد روى معنى هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجوه متعددة ففي صحيح البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أمرت أن أقاتل الناس يعني المشركين حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله فإذا شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله وصلوا صلاتنا واستقبلوا قبلتنا وأكلوا ذبيحتنا فقد حرمت علينا دماؤهم  .
*شفت ازاي نبيك كان دموي وقاتل وزباله اما التلمود ده فانا عن نفسي مش عارفه هو ايه لكن اعتقد ان التوراه هي كتاب اليهود وليس فيها ما تحكي عنه وليس في كتابي ايات قتل ودمار مثل الكتاب النجس الذي تؤمن بيه*


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2011)

*عقول مغيبة بتعاليم دين ارهابى دموى
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## حزين جدا (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوة المسيحيين 

اتقدم بتعازي الحارة لعائلات الضحايا و تمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل للجرحى هذا اولا 


و ثانيا تعليق بسيط مني حول محاولة الصاق التهمة بالاسلام كدين اود ان اذكركم ببعض الامور و هي أن رسول الله صلوات الله عليه كان قد امر جيشه بأن لا يقتلوا متعبدا ولا طفلا ولا امرأة و لا يهدموا بيتا و لا يقطعوا شجرة و في حادثة اخرى ارسل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام علي بن ابي طالب لمحاربة المشركين فسأله علي يا رسول الله على ماذا اقاتلهم فقال له الرسول يا علي لأن يهدي الله على يديك رجلا واحدا خير لك من ما طلعت عليه الشمس او كما قال الرسول عليه السلام و هذا ان دل على شيء انما يدل على ان الرسول لم يكن في مقامه الاول القتل وانما الهداية و تلك كانت رسالته الى العالم في حينه و اذا عدتم الى السيرة الرسول عليه السلام لم يقتل في جميع حروبه التي خاضها الا شخص واحد فقط و هذا دليل على عدم انتهاجه نهج القتل و بكل تاكيد كان الرسول يستوحي اوامره عن طريق القران الكريم الذي تعتقدون انه المصدر الفكري الاول للارهاب 

بخصوص الهجوم الذي حصل في الاسكندرية تم الصاق التهة بالمسلمين مع اني لا اؤكد ولا انفي التهمة ولكن وللاسف لديكم نفس المشكلة تماما انظروا الى الجامعات الغربية كم يحصل بها حالات اطلاق نار و ما ينتج عنه من قتلة و جرحى وبكل تاكيد المنفذ ليس مسلما على الاطلاق 

اذا القتل ليس له دين معين و لا مكان معين فالجميع يقتل 

ساسرد لكم قصة انا شاهد عليها وارجوا ان تعطوني القليل من صبركم و ووقتكم 


كنت في فترة من الفترات في العراق وللعلم تم اعتقالي على يد الامريكيين و تم تسليمي للعراقيين و لولا الوثائق التي كنت احملها معي كانت تثبت انني طالب والا كان الله وحده العالم ماذا حل بي اثناء وجودي بالعراق حصلت عملية انتحارية في احد اسواق بغداد و نتج عن الحادث عدة قتلى و عدة جرحى و اثناء فحص مكان الحادث و فحص السيارة المفخخة حضرت قوة كبيرة من الجيش الامريكي و قامت بسحب السيارة المنفجرة و غادرت و اكد الكثيرين من العراقيين الذين اعتقلوا في المعتقلات الامريكية في العراق انهم شاهدوا تلك السيارة موجودة في احد القواعد الامريكية  وللعلم تبنى العملية فصيل اسلامي و تبين فيما بعد ان منفذ الهجوم لم يكن يدري انه ذاهب لتنفيذ الهجوم وللعلم اكثر ان منفذ الهجوم كان متعاونا مع الجيش الامريكي ( جاسوس ) و طلبوا منه اخذ السيارة والذهاب الى السوق وانتظار احد الاشخاص الذين سيحضرون اليه لمرافقته و عند وصوله السوق انفجرت السيارة 


هذا ليس فيلما امريكيا وليست قصة خيالية و انما حقيقة انا شاهد عليها و باعتراف اهل القتيل منفذ الهجوم اجمعوا ان منفذ الهجوم عميل للامريكان وقد تبرأ منه اهله لهذا السبب فالكثير من العمليات تحدث باسم المسلمين و لكن المسلمين منه بريئون 


و سلامي لكم واعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*يا اخ حزين جدا*
*مازلت تقول الامريكان و الصهاينة*
*لقد عرضت عدة تساؤلات فى موضوعى و تسائلت عن ردود افعال المسلمين و شماتتهم فينا*
*فهل تتفضل و تحلل لنا موقفهم و هل هم صهاينة ام ماذا ؟*

*اما عن المناقشة من جهة تبرأة الاسلام فتفضل هنا :*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161961&page=22*


----------



## sarkoo (2 يناير 2011)

سيد حزين جدا
أولا شكرا لمشاعرك
ثانيا نبيك وخلفاءه من بعده اجتاحوا عدة بلاد واحتلوها احتلالا تحت مسمى فتوحات 
فقد كان حريا بهم أن لا يحتلوا بلاد غيرهم من الأصل
فأن تجتاح بلدا وتمنن أهلها بأنك لن تقتل طفلا ولا امرأة ولا شيخا لهو أمر أعوج من البداية  
 والأغرب أن تخيرهم بعد السيطرة على بلادهم بخيارين أحلاهما مر .... أن يسلموا أو أن يدفعوا الجزية صاغرون 
يعني بطريقة أخرى هل حضرتك والمسلمون كنتم سترضون عن أميركا لو أنها قالت سأحتل العراق لكن يا جنودي لا تقتلوا طفلا ولا إمرأة ولا شيخا ثم تقول للعراقيين إما تتنصروا أو تدفعوا جزية لي ....
ثالثا بالنسبة لموضوع أميركا وحروبها فأرجوك لا تخلط شعبان برمضان 
هل رأيتنا يوما نتحدث عن حرب العراق ضد الكويت ......؟؟؟ 
إن الحروب التي تقوم بين دولة وأخرى لأسباب سياسية لا دخل لها بحرب مجموعات إرهابية تحمل لواء دين ما ضد أناس أبرياء عزل يصلون ولا تفهم من كلامي أني أبرر حرب أميركا ضد العراق
فيا عزيزي في كل العالم لا يوجد شخص أو مجرم يفجر نفسه أو يقتل أبرياء بإستخدام رخصة مفتوحة من الله سوى عند المسلمين وهنا يكمن الفرق بين الإرهاب الإسلامي وغيره
و لطالما سألت نفسي هذا السؤال وأرجوا أن تسأله أنت أيضا لنفسك ....
لماذا دائما ردة فعل المسلمين على أي موضوع يزعجهم عنيفة ......؟؟؟!!!
لماذا يكون غضبهم دائما مصحوبا بتكسير وتحطيم وتفجير وشحن ضد الآخر 
لماذا لا يعترضون على ما يزعجهم بطريقة أكثر حضارية 
أسئلة جوابها معروف لكن لا أحد منكم يريد أن يعترف به 
حتى في نقاشاتي العادية مع كثيرين من المسلمين ... دائما يكون النقاش مصحوبا بالتهديد والوعيد والعنف إذا ما انتقدت الإسلام .... مع العلم أن إنتقادكم لغيركم لم يتوقف منذ 1400 عام


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

بصراحه انا قبل ماأدخل على منتداكم كان عندي تعاطف مع مواتكم لأنهم بالنهايه بشر مااهتميت لديانتهم او ملتهم لاكن كالعاده اي عمليه بتحطوها بالأسلام والمسلمين وبيبدأ السب على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والاسلام لأنو دينكم بيسمحلكم تسبو على دينا
 ورسولنا مع انو دينا يحرم علينا سب وشتم الاديان والرسل هذا الفرق بين دينا ودينكم ولامسلم بأي منتدى سب المسيحين او الدين المسيحي لاكن المسيحين هوايه عندهم سب الاسلام لاكن ولله الحمد ماعندهم احساس بالأمان ببلدهم هدا جزائهم بالدنيا 

*لماذا رقصت السيدات المسلمات فى الشرفات و قاموا باطلاق الزغاريد و لماذ هلل المسلمين الله اكبر عند رؤية اشلاء موتانا ؟*
*من اين اتوا بتلك القذارة الفكرية ؟*
*هل من الاسلام ام البوذية ؟* 
حضرتك كنت موجود هناك ولا اجتك تهيأت ؟ ولا شاهد عيان كان موجود 
مافي حدا بتشمت بالموت لو كلب مات لكنا احزنا عليه فمابالك ببنأدم 
كل المسلمين والمسلمات طلعو على الشرفات وصارو يزغردو ويهللو الرجال مابتلاحظ انو خيالك واسع وشكلو الافلام الهنديه مأثره على مخك الله يعينك
راح تخلونا نتشمت فيكم بدل مانحزن
نفسسسسسسسسسسسسي بمسيحي عاقل وبيفهم ومش متعصب (اكيد مافي ) لاكن راح تبقى امنيه


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> بصراحه انا قبل ماأدخل على منتداكم كان عندي تعاطف مع مواتكم لأنهم بالنهايه بشر مااهتميت لديانتهم او ملتهم لاكن كالعاده اي عمليه بتحطوها بالأسلام والمسلمين وبيبدأ السب على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والاسلام لأنو دينكم بيسمحلكم تسبو على دينا
> ورسولنا مع انو دينا يحرم علينا سب وشتم الاديان والرسل هذا الفرق بين دينا ودينكم ولامسلم بأي منتدى سب المسيحين او الدين المسيحي لاكن المسيحين هوايه عندهم سب الاسلام لاكن ولله الحمد ماعندهم احساس بالأمان ببلدهم هدا جزائهم بالدنيا


 
*لالالا لا داعي لتعاطفك مع شهدائنا *
*فهم لن يستفيدوا من هذا التعاطف منك كمسلم *

*ومتزعلش كده يا عمنا ... يا فاقد الأسم *
*أحنا مش بنشتم ولا بنسب أحنا بنعلن حقائق ....*
*أنا عن نفسي كنت بحبكم وبشفق عليكم بس دلوقتي لا حب ولا شفقه بس مش كره *
*بجد أنتوا يا مسلمين مضحوك عليكم أنتوا بجد أبناء أبليس*​


بدون أسم قال:


> راح تخلونا نتشمت فيكم بدل مانحزن
> نفسسسسسسسسسسسسي بمسيحي عاقل وبيفهم ومش متعصب (اكيد مافي ) لاكن راح تبقى امنيه


*أيوه ما فيش .... خليها تفضل أمنيه ...*
*ويالا أظهر وجهك الحقيقي وجهك أسلامك ونبيك وأشمت فينا وفي شهدائنا يا مسلم*​


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

*أنا عن نفسي كنت بحبكم وبشفق عليكم بس دلوقتي لا حب ولا شفقه بس مش كره 
بجد أنتوا يا مسلمين مضحوك عليكم أنتوا بجد أبناء أبليس* 
لألألألأ زعلنا انك كنت بتحبنا أتأثرنا نفسيآ  احنا بنحب يكون مضحوك علينل مش منك حاخد النصيحه 
احنا ابنا ابليس انتو ابناء مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*أيوه ما فيش .... خليها تفضل أمنيه ...*
*ويالا أظهر وجهك الحقيقي وجهك أسلامك ونبيك وأشمت فينا وفي شهدائنا يا مسلم*
*ماحقدر للأسف اظهر ولو جزء بسيط من ديني دين التسامح والمحبه لأنو صعب جدا عقلك المتحجر يفهو احنا بنحااااااول نتكلم معاكم بعقولكم وتفكيركم المريض بأنو دينا دين ارهاب *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162116

لكل اللي بيقولوا امريكان و صهاينة
اتكسفوا على دمكم لو كان عندكم دم


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

ماحدا قال أمركان وصهينه اذا في كم واحد كرهكم صارو كل المسلمين ارهاب حتى المسلمين عانو من الارهاب خلو عندكم شويه عقلانيه بطلو كونو متل الأجهزه مبرمجين على الاسلام والمسلمين اعدائكم وبيتمنولكم الشر


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> ماحدا قال أمركان وصهينه اذا في كم واحد كرهكم صارو كل المسلمين ارهاب حتى المسلمين عانو من الارهاب خلو عندكم شويه عقلانيه بطلو كونو متل الأجهزه مبرمجين على الاسلام والمسلمين اعدائكم وبيتمنولكم الشر



و المسلمين جايبينه منين؟
مش من قرآنك البغيض الملئ بالتحريض على القتل؟


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

أنا لا أقول أمريكا ولا غيرها
أنا يهمني حاجة واحدة
الاسلام يحرّم هذا العمل ويأمر بمعاقبة القاتل بالقتل

كل من له يد بهذا التفجير تخطيطا أو تنفيذا هو مخالف للقرآن ويجب أن يعاقب بالقتل


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

> الاسلام يحرّم هذا العمل ويأمر بمعاقبة القاتل بالقتل



لا يا راجل
دا فين دا ان شاء الله؟

دا في الآية اللي بتقول قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و اليوم الآخر .. التوبة 29؟
ولا في صحيح البخاري لما رسولك قال امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله؟

هتفضلوا حاطين رؤوسكم في الرمال كالنعام
و كل ما تيجي سيرة الارهاب الاسلامي
تنطقوا المحفوظات التي حفظتوها كالبهائم و البغبغانات بلا وعي
الاسلام برئ و دين سلام و دين زفت

وهو دين دموي بغيض و عقيدة قذرة


----------



## بربروسّا (2 يناير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 
ابن الملك


لا تنتقي الآيات بدون منماط الحكم نحن نعرف من يستحق القتل ومن لا يجوز قتله.


----------



## بدون أسم (2 يناير 2011)

المسلمين جايبينه منين؟
مش من قرآنك البغيض الملئ بالتحريض على القتل؟ 
على فكره الي متلك مش غلط بصراحه ينقتلو بتسب على القران سبيت على انجيلك انا ولا على دينك ؟
ماتحترم حالك شوي


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> على فكره الي متلك مش غلط بصراحه ينقتلو بتسب على القران سبيت على انجيلك انا ولا على دينك ؟
> ماتحترم حالك شوي


 
*وجه قبح جديد يظهر من المسلم .... أتريد قتل نفس بشرية لمجرد سبها قرأنك !*
*وعلي من تريد أن تسب ... أنت لا تستطيع أن تسب الأنجيل والمسيح يسوع رب الكل *
*لانك لا تستطيع حتي نطق أسمه المبارك علي فمك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

اللي مش عاجبه وصف الاسلام بالارهاب

يقبل المناظرة معي عن الارهاب الاسلامي
و انا هخليه يتف على القرآن و يلعن رسول الاسلام لما يشوف ارهاب اسلامه


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

بدون أسم قال:


> twin
> انت مالك انت حدا حكى معك وجه جديد ووجه جديد حسستني اني بمسلسل


 
*بدون أسم .... بص نصيحة مني ليك *
*ريح أنت ظهرك بس وارجع تاني وتواصل معايا بعد اسبوعين كده *
*أكون أنا هديت من قلقة الأدب المحدمدية الأرهابية *

*وصدقني هبسطك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*تم جمع القمامه والقائها هى ومن القاها خارج المنتدى 
رجاء عدم الانسياق وراء اصحاب العقول الفارغه 
ولا اضاعة الوقت معهم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

بربروسّا قال:


> jesus son 261
> ابن الملك
> 
> 
> لا تنتقي الآيات بدون منماط الحكم نحن نعرف من يستحق القتل ومن لا يجوز قتله.



يعم منا بقولك تعالا في مناظرة
عشان نعرف مين اللي يجوز قتله و مين اللي لا يجوز
و مين الصادق فينا و مين الكذاب و المدلّس

موافق ولا هتهرب زي الفرخة؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*بالنسبه للحادث الاليم الذى نمر به 
وبعيداً عن نظريات المؤامره التى يتغنى بها السياسيون أما للتملص من دورهم أو لاستغلال الموقف لصالحهم
 نأتى للمسلم المغيب الذى اصبح كل همه الدفاع عن دينه ونفى التهمه الملتصقه به دائماً 
فهو يعلم جيداً نظرة العالم اليوم للاسلام المساوى للارهاب 
العقلاء منهم يكتفون بوصف ما يحدث أنه عدم فهم صحيح للدين من قلة شارده
ولكنهم دائما ما يعجزون عن اثبات ان الاسلام يطالبهم بالعكس
والمتعصب يرى العكس ان هؤلا اشخاص ينفذون تعاليم دينهم بكل شجاعه 
بل وكثيراً ما يتمنون المشاركه على سبيل الجهاد ونيل الجزاء
دعنى اسألك يا مسلم اليس من الافضل والاسرع تأثيراً لو هناك عامل خارجى كالموساد مثلا
 ان يتم تفجير جامع وضرب وقتل مسلمين مصلين يوم الجمعه 
والصاق التهمه بالمسيحيين ومن يدبر مثل هذه الحوادث باتقان لن يغلب فى اثبات التهمه على افراد مسيحيين
الن يكون الوضع وقتها اكثر اشتعالا ؟؟
لكم اشعر بالاشمئزاز من اعلان الفرحه والتباهى بما حدث 
ولا يشرفنى ابدااااا ان انتمى لهذا الجنس البشرى اذا كانت هذه مشاعرهم تجاه منظر الدماء
تهللون أمام ضحاياكم وتثير فرحتكم ونشوتكم الدماء المساله
تحتفلون بما اقترفته اياديكم الاثمه
لا اجد ما يوفيكم حقكم من الكلمات
ولكن اعلموا ان كل مسلم قد شارك فى هذا العمل الحقير بصمته
 أما عننا فلا تحملون همنا
فما يحدث هو مقرر لنا من قبل وموجود فى كتابنا المقدس ونحن على علم مسبق بحدوثه
فهنيئاً لشهدائنا بالفردوس وهنيئاً لنا بهم
ونحن على يقين انهم سيكونون سبب بركه كبيره لكنيستنا 
وليس بيدنا سوى ان نتمنى ان يبصر كل اعمى ليرى الحق 
ابحث يا مسلم فى كتابك بعين الناقد 
ابحث وانت صادق النيه فى البحث عن الحق
اترك يقينك الكاذب جانباً واهتم لخلاص نفسك
التزم الصمت واكتفى بان تبحث وتقرأ ثم تعال وناقش واسأل واستفسر
لك عقل حاول استغلاله بدرجه كافيه 
لا تكتفى بترديد اكاذيب تتلقنها من صغرك بلا وعى لانها ستؤدى لهلاكك
تمنياتى لكم جميعا بالهدايه
ميرررسى كيريتك على موضوعك واسفه على الاطاله
​*


----------



## حزين جدا (2 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين اما 



السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد :


بكل صدق حزنت جدا لما حصل في الاسكندرية من قتل و حزنت لما حصل قبل فترة في العراق لما حصل من قتل للمسيحيين و لم اكن في يوم من الايام اشجع قتل المدنيين الابرياء مهما كانت ديانتهم ولكن لي تعليق بسيط جدا الا و هو 


 في اعتقادي هذا الرد سيكون الاخير في ردودي لقناعتي التامة انني سادخل في المرة القادمة لاجد نفسي محظور لذلك سوف استرسل في كلامي الاخير 

لماذا تسبون رسولنا الكريم و لماذا تسبون ديننا ولماذا تسبون الله الذي نحن مؤمنين به حق ايمان ساقول واجيب عن هذه التساؤلات بنفسي 

هذا لانكم تشعرون اننا ضعفاء امام الاديان وامام الانبياء اجمع فلا نستطيع ان نسب او نشتم دينكم لان الرسول نهانا عن شتم الاديان الاخرى و لاننا نؤمن بالمسيح عليه السلام و لاننا نؤمن بالسيدة العذراء مريم فلا نجرؤا على شتمهم خوفا من عقاب الله الذي خلقني و خلق الكائنات جميعها دون استثناء فتبدؤون بشتم ديننا و نبينا لاستفزازنا و للعلم فقط كل اخ مسلم سيدخل هنا لكي يواسيكم بمصابكم و يقرأ شتائمكم على الاسلام و على نبي البشرية محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام سوف تستفزه تلك الشتائم و يبدأ بدلا من مواساتكم بالشماتة التي تتحدثون عنها 


هذا ما لدي و شكرا


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2011)

*يازميل حزين جدا  انت
نحن لا نسب ولانشتم احد بل نستنكر تعاليم نبيك الذى قام هو هولاء الجبناء ببتطبيقها واذا قلت لى ليست هذة تعاليم دينك فقل لى من اين اتوا بها ولماذا يرفعون شعار الجهاد ونصرة نبيك
تعاليم دينك الدموية هى التى سببت هذا*


----------



## العراقيه (2 يناير 2011)

موقف محزن جدا الاسلام يعيدون الكرره في كل مره ...!!!
سيأتي يوم ويعتقدون الذين يقتلونكم انهم يأدون خدمة في سبيل الله

اما قولي لاعداء السلام والمتطرفين
لن يخيفنا الموت ايها الجهاله
بل كلما ازاددت ارهابيتكم كلما تمسكنا بايدي بعضنا البعض​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

نصرة الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا أحب أقول أن لله وأن إليه راجعون والبقاء لله وحده لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد
> برجاء كل من فقد حبيبه في هذا الخراب لا يحزن فانه عند الله شهيداً بإذن الله
> ان من يفعل كل هذا أن كان له أستفادة في الدنيا سيكون عذابه شديدا في الأخرة
> ...



*ياعم شكراً علي تعازيك ... ال مش مقبوله بصراحة*

*وياعم سبونا في حالنا ... ال فينا مكفينا*
*أحنا أهدار دمنا حلال وكل ومالنا حلال ونسائنا حلال وأضطهادنا حلال .... *
*فهذا دينكم وتعاليمكم ... التي لن تستطيعوا أن تجملوها أو تبدلوها أو تغافلوا العالم بها*
*فالأرهاب هو الأسلام والأرهابي أكيد مسلم *

*فأنا بطوال عمري وعلي مدار التاريخ لم اسمع عن أراهابي دمر نفسه وكان أسمه جرجس .....فوقوا بقي يا مسلمين وكفاية كده*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

حزين جدا قال:


> بكل صدق حزنت جدا لما حصل في الاسكندرية من قتل و حزنت لما حصل قبل فترة في العراق لما حصل من قتل للمسيحيين و لم اكن في يوم من الايام اشجع قتل المدنيين الابرياء مهما كانت ديانتهم ولكن لي تعليق بسيط جدا الا و هو
> 
> 
> في اعتقادي هذا الرد سيكون الاخير في ردودي لقناعتي التامة انني سادخل في المرة القادمة لاجد نفسي محظور لذلك سوف استرسل في كلامي الاخير
> ...



*ياعم الحزين .... شكراً علي كلماتك الغريبة دية *
*بس أحنا مش بنشتم احنا بنوصف حاله في وقت كلنا فيه تعبنيين وحزاني ومتألمين*
*فسبونا في حالنا ...... ومع السلامة *
*وياريت ترجعوا نفسكم ..... وتسألوها .... هو مين ال فجر الكنيسة ؟ حسني مبارك يعني *
*أكيد عيل مسلم غبي أهبل مغيب عن الوعي موعود بحوريات الجنة ال سبعين ال هيفضل شغال معاهم بينكح بس ولما يحب يغير يشرب خمرة ....... ياعم سبونا بقي *

*لا تعازي ولا معايدات*​


----------



## صاحب الكلمه (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *بالله عليكى تقوليلى ليه السيدات المسلمات كانوا بيزغرطوا ساعة الانفجار و ليه المسلمين كانوا بيصرخوا بالشهادتين ؟*
> *اذا وجدتى اجابة فواجهى بها نفسك*
> 
> *انا لا انفى وجود مسلمين بسطاء و حزانى لاجلنا و لا احملهم المسؤلية*
> ...



ياخي اتقي  الله اي زغريت واي فرحه 

تعالي انا اسمعك صوت رصاص مش كنبله 
ووريني احساسك حيبقي ايه 

طيب حضرتك مستبعد اسرائيل وهذا رائيك 

بس حضرتك ياريت تقولي اشمعنا من العام الفات
تتكررمثل هذه الحوادث وكئن اول مره تقام الاحتفلاة بالكريزمس 
في مصر 
انت تلقي الوم علي الاسلام وتسب اياته دون فهم لمعناها 

سق تمام لو الاسلام امرنا بقتل المسحين العذل الذين لم يقاتلونا

لاكان كل مسلم قتل جاره المسيحي من ذمان تقربا الي الله 

ولاكن اسمع الي حكم الشرع

حكم الشرع
تمنع الشريعة الإسلامية الاعتداء على الأبرياء من الرجال والنساء والأطفال  وغير المحاربين حتى لو كانت الحرب قائمة بين المسلمين وغيرهم. بل حتى  العمال والأجراء الذين يكونون في ساحة القتال وأعمالهم ليس لها علاقة  مباشرة بالقتال فلا يقتلون ولا نتعرض لهم ، فقد روى أبو داود بسند صحيح عن  رباح بن الربيع –رضي الله عنه- قال: كنا مع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه  وسلم- في غزوة فرأى الناس مجتمعين فبعث رجلاً فقال: انظر علام اجتمع هؤلاء؟  فجاء فقال: على امرأة قتيل! فقال – صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ما كانت هذه  لتقاتل! قال: وعلى المقدمة خالد بن الوليد، قال : فبعث رجلاً فقال: ( قل  لخالد : لا يقتلن امرأة ولا عسيفاً).
والعسيف معناه الأجير ، فالعمال الأجراء حتى لو حضروا المعركة لا يجوز  قتالهم إذا كانت أعمالهم لا تتصل بالقتال مباشرة. فكيف بغيرهم ممن لم يحضر  قتالا بل من مواطني بلاد المسلمين المستأمنين ؟. إن الدماء البريئة التي  سالت في الإسكندرية صباح اليوم دماء حرام وسفكها ولا شك من القتل الذي نهى  الله عنه وتوعد فاعله بأشد العذاب.
و في الحديث المتفق عليه عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما- قال: وجدت امرأة  مقتولة في بعض مغازي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنهى عن قتل النساء  والصبيان .
ثانيا : 
إن قواعد الشرع العامة قائمة على دفع أعظم المفسدتين وجلب أكبر المصلحتين،  وبالنظر إلى مثل هذه الأحداث نرى مفاسد شديدة جدا ستترتب عليها لا ينكرها  إلا أعمى أو مكابر ، منها :

• دائما ما يترتب على هذه الأحداث انتفاش أعداء الإسلام من العلمانيين وغير  المسلمين وتزداد جهودهم في ضرب الملتزمين بدينهم في البلاد الإسلامية  وغيرها، وكثيرا ما يترتب على ذلك التضييق والتنكيل بالشباب المسلم الذي لا  علاقة له من قريب ولا بعيد بهذه الأحداث ولا بالفكر الذي نبع منها.
• إن العالم الآن أشبه بالقرية الصغيرة ، وكل حدث – خاصة في منطقتنا –  تتردد أصداؤه بسرعة في جنبات الأرض ، وهذه الأحداث تسكب مزيدا من الوقود  على الحملة الخبيثة التي تستهدف الإسلام وتوفر لها مبررات أخلاقية لأهدافها  الخبيثة. ونبدو – نحن المسلمين – من جهة نستنكر هذه الحملة الظالمة  الجاهلة ومن جهة كأننا نغذيها وندعمها.
• إن جهود دعوة غير المسلمين إلى الإسلام تصاب في مقتل بسبب هذه الأحداث.  ولقد ذهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مشركي الطائف ومكث عندهم  أسبوعين يدعوهم إلى الله تعالى فآذوه وضربوه وسلطوا عليه سفهاءهم وخرج من  الطائف حزينا مهموما وأرسل الله إليه ملك الجبال يستأذنه أن يدمر الطائف  بمن فيها ويطبق عليهم الجبال المحيطة بهم ، فرفض وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم  : ( بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبده لا يشرك به شيئا ) . ومع  أنه لو وافق وتم الخسف لتلك البلاد لم يكن مسئولا ولم تكن لتوجه له ولا  للمسلمين أدنى نهمة ولكنه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – علم أن هؤلاء وأمثالهم هم  ميدان دعوته . قارن هذا الموقف بهذه الأحداث المؤسفة لتعرف كم بعدنا عن  روح شرعنا وأصول ديننا 
فمن ارتكب مثل هذه الافعال فلاسلام بريء منهم  
والله علي مااقول شهيد


----------



## maarttina (2 يناير 2011)

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
_شوف انا هسبلك حرية اختيار اي تفسير يعجبك وبعدين نتناقش في عاوزه بس اعرف معني الاية الغير كريمة دي ممكن؟_


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

maarttina قال:


> قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
> _شوف انا هسبلك حرية اختيار اي تفسير يعجبك وبعدين نتناقش في عاوزه بس اعرف معني الاية الغير كريمة دي ممكن؟_


 
الأخت مارتينا 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
خالص عزائنا لمن قضوا نحبهم في هذا الحادث المؤسف المحزن 

سأتغاضى عن وصفك للآيه القرآنية بلفظة الغير كريمة معتبرا بالحالة السيئة التي يمر بها أشقائنا المسيحين نتيجة هذا الحادث المريع الذي تقشعر له النفوس السوية ..وهذا ليس تفضلا وتكرما ولكن واجباً على كأخ لك وشريك في الوطن 

بالنسبة للآية الكريمة أقول لك :
أولاً : إذا علمت أسباب التنزيل والموقف الذي نزلت فيه الآيه علمت أنها آيه خاصة نزلت في سياق القتال الدائر بين مكة والمدينة بعد صلح الحديبية وذلك بعد ان نقضت قريش العهد 

ثانياً : من الناحية اللغوية لاحظي أن الآية استخدمت لفظ قاتلوهم ..وهو لفظ على وزن المفاعله وهي وزن تفيد تبادل الفعل بين الطرفين ..مثل جالس ..نازل ..قاتل ..
ولم تستخدم الآية لفظ اقتلوهم والفرق بين اللفظتين كما بين السماء والأرض..

مع خالص تمنياتي بالسعادة الدائمة


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*أنا تعبت من الردو الأستفزازية ....*
*اي سعادة تتحدث عنها ..... *
*اليس من فعل هذا العمل الأجرامي مسلم ويحيا علي تعاليم الأسلام *
*اليس من يقرأون هذه الأية ويفسرونها هم أيضاً مسلميين *
*اليس كل من يفعل مثل هذا من سفك دم الأبرياء ومن غدر وعداء لهم الجنة المكتظة بالحوريات *

*يا مسلمين رجاءاً كفاكم تملق .... أنتم من نسل الشيطان وتعاليمكم منه وهو أبوكم *

*فالرجاء أتركونا لأحزاننا ..... ولا داعي حتي لتعزياتكم الكاذبة*

*اليوم أكثر من 20 عضو مسلم سجل ليضع مشاركات وردود *
*علي مواضيع تفجير الكنيسة وعلي الشهداء ....*
*أين أنتم من قبل أين أنتم يا مسلميين*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> الأخت مارتينا
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> خالص عزائنا لمن قضوا نحبهم في هذا الحادث المؤسف المحزن
> 
> ...


*
إحنا بإااااااااااايه و انت بإيه !!!! 
حد طلب منك تتفلسف باسباب النزول و الطلووووع للأية !! 
ما تسيبونا في حالنا بقى ! 

ادعو لك بان تكتشف حقيقة دينك الشيطاني بدل ما تدافع عنه 
تدافعون عن ابليس و انتم لا تعلموووووون 
ضحكت عليهم يا محمد - ربنا ينتقم منك ​*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أنا تعبت من الردو الأستفزازية ....*​
> *اي سعادة تتحدث عنها ..... *
> *اليس من فعل هذا العمل الأجرامي مسلم ويحيا علي تعاليم الأسلام *
> *اليس من يقرأون هذه الأية ويفسرونها هم أيضاً مسلميين *
> ...


 
الأخ توين 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
انا اعلم جيدا وانت تعلم جيدا والجميع هنا يعلم جيدا ..أن هذا الحادث هو تدبير الموساد الإسرائيلي ..أما عن الحركات المشبوهه الغير معلومة الهوية التي لانعرفها إلا من خلال النت وشبكات الاتصال التي تتبنى هذه الاعمال ..فما هي إلا ستائر العرض لهذا الموساد ..وإذا أردت أن آتي لك بعشرات التنظيمات المسيحية التي يتمترس خلفها الموساد ويمارس الإرهاب من خلالها فانا تحت أمرك .. 

أما عن المسلمين في مصر سواء كانوا أفرادا أو تنظيمات فقد اعلنوا جميعا رفضهم لهذا العمل الغير بريء !! 

حتى الاخوان المسلمون اعلنوا رفضهم التام لهذا الحادث وكذلك ممثلون عن التيار السلفي في الاسكندرية ..فلماذا التصميم على الحاق هذه الفعلة بالاسلام والمسلمين من ابناء مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولك مني خالص المحبة والمواساة في أحزانك


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> الأخ توين
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> انا اعلم جيدا وانت تعلم جيدا والجميع هنا يعلم جيدا ..أن هذا الحادث هو تدبير الموساد الإسرائيلي ..أما عن الحركات المشبوهه الغير معلومة الهوية التي لانعرفها إلا من خلال النت وشبكات الاتصال التي تتبنى هذه الاعمال ..فما هي إلا ستائر العرض لهذا الموساد ..وإذا أردت أن آتي لك بعشرات التنظيمات المسيحية التي يتمترس خلفها الموساد ويمارس الإرهاب من خلالها فانا تحت أمرك ..
> 
> ...


*لا تعليق ...... علي ما كتب أعلاه*

*فالأشخاص تتغير ولكن كلامهم واحد وتعزايتهم بلهجة واحدة ودفاعهم عن أسلامهم بطريقة واحدة .... الرجاء قراءة الموضوع بجميع مشاركاته *
*ستجد ما دونته قد دونه غيرك بأسلوب مختلف*​


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

*وهذا بيان الاخوان المسلمين*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بيان من الإخوان المسلمين حول**
الحادث الإجرامي الأخير أمام كنيسة الإسكندرية*​ 
*إن الإخوان المسلمين وقد هالتهم الجريمة البشعة النكراء التي استهدفت كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية يعلنون استنكارهم الشديد وإدانتهم الشديدة لتلك الجريمة الخطيرة.*

*إن هذه الجريمة لا يقرها شرعٌ ولا دينٌ ولا خلقٌ، والإسلام العظيم يؤكد حفظ حرمة الدماء والأموال والأعراض، وحفظ حقوق غير المسلمين، ويعتبر الاعتداء عليهم اعتداءً على المسلمين، ويدين ويجرم ويعاقب مرتكبيها أيًّا كانوا بأشد أنواع العقاب ﴿أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا﴾ (المائدة: من الآية 32).*

*لقد حملت تلك الجريمة تطورًا نوعيًّا، وجاءت في سياقٍ مريبٍ يستهدف مع حرمة وأمن الوطن تمزيق نسيجه الاجتماعي والترابط الذي يجمع كل أبناء هذا الوطن على اختلاف أديانهم على مرِّ القرون، وزرع الفتنة في أرجاء البلاد؛ الأمر الذي يستوجب التيقظ للمؤامرات التي تُحاك لوطننا العزيز، وتفرض على جهات التحقيق النظر في كل المجالات والاحتمالات والبحث عن الجهات صاحبة المصلحة في إثارة العداوة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.*

*إننا نُقدِّم خالصَ العزاء لأسر الضحايا جميعًا، وندعو الله- عزَّ وجلَّ- أن يحفظ مصر وأمنها واستقرارها من كل مكروهٍ وسوء.*
*الإخوان المسلمون
القاهرة في: 26 من المحرم 1432هـ= 1 من ينايـر 2011م*​*

*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

*وهذا بيان شيخ الأزهر ..!!*


*شيخ الأزهر : حادث الإسكندرية من صنع أعداء الإسلام *

أعرب الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر الشريف عن أسفه الشديد إزاء الجريمة النكراء التى استهدفت كنيسة القديسين فى الإسكندرية.

وقال الدكتور الطيب ـ فى تصريح لقناة (النيل) الإخبارية اليوم السبت ـ إن هذا العمل لا يمكن أن تقوم به أيد مصرية وهو عمل غريب على مصر، ويرفضه كل المصريين، معربا عن استغرابه لمن يقوم باغتيال أناس خارجين من دور عبادة.

وأضاف شيخ الأزهر قائلا "إن الإسلام يؤمن دور العبادة غير الإسلامية، نحن بحاجة إلى تحرك سريع وقوى إزاء الوقوف فى وجه هذه التسريبات الخارجية التى لا أشك فى أنها من صنيعة أعداء الإسلام لتشويه صورة الإسلام فى الغرب ولإحداث الفرقة والفتنة".

وأعرب عن أمله فى ألا تؤثر هذه الجريمة البشعة فى نفوس الإخوة الأقباط، وأن يتعاملوا مع هذا الحدث بأبعاده الحقيقية.


----------



## maarttina (2 يناير 2011)

bla bla bla ya ta2f ana kont 3awza 2aegaba bdon falsfa mn fadlk momken tgeeb tfseer el2aya wala t7ab ageebo ana eah ra2yk ? w mosh 3awza falsfa mn fadlk la 2agthad fy elnas ya ostaz ta2f


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*طائف حول العرش بص من الاخر كده ما تجيبليش العصبي !!! 
هل القاعدة اصبحت اسرائيلييييييييييييية !!!!! 

التهديد قبل فترة اصدرته القاعدة لجميع كنائس المشرق ومصر
بطلوا غباااااااااااااااء مشان الانبيااااء 




وتوجهت الرسالة إلى الفاتيكان، داعية إياه إلى "الضغط على نصارى الشرق الأوسط" لإطلاق السجينات، مهددة بأن "القتل سيعمكم، وسيجلب (بابا الأقباط،) شنودة الدمار لجميع نصارى المنطقة إن لم تأخذوا على يديه، واعلموا أنه قد ولى زمان تفردكم بالبطش والقوة.. ولإن جعلتم كنائسكم سجوناً للمسلمات، سنجعلها مقابر لكم." ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.manbaralrai.com/?q=node/87315
سنجعلها مقابر لكم
سنجعلها مقابر لكم
سنجعلها مقابر لكم

ماذا تعني هذه الجملة ايها الطفل المدلل؟؟؟
تعيش و تاكل غيرها يا مضحوك علييييييييك 
​*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

*وهذا هو التيار السلفي بالاسكندرية !!!!! *

أدان التيار السلفي في الإسكندرية التفجير الذي استهدف كنيسة "القديسين" في منطقة "سيدي بشر"، وأسفر عن مقتل وإصابة العشرات من الأقباط، واعتبرته "مفتاح شر على البلاد والعباد" يعود بالمفاسد على المجتمع كله، ويفتح الباب لاتهام المسلمين والإسلام نفسه بما هو برئ منه.

وقال التيار في بيان رسمي يعد الأول من نوعه: إن المنهج الإسلامي الذي تتبناه - والقائم على الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة- يرفض هذه الأساليب التي تخدم فقط أهداف من لا يريدون بمصرنا خيرًا.

وأضاف البيان الذي حصل الدستور الأصلي علي نسخة منه : ندين المطالبات بالتدخل الخارجي في شئون البلاد واتخاذ هذا الحادث مبررًا للاعتداء على المسلمين في أنفسهم أو أموالهم أو مساجدهم ،في أشاره منهم لمطالبات أقباط المهجر بتدخل الأدارة الأمريكية في الشئون المصرية.

وذكر السلفيون بالتعايش الذي وجد منذ قرون بعيدة بين المصريين، مسلمين وأقباطًا، فـ "تعايشوا في تسامح وأمان - رغم اختلاف عقائدهم- خلال القرون الطويلة باستثناء حوادث نادرة، لا تكسر القاعدة بل تؤيدها".
وأشار البيان إلى وتيرة هذه الأحداث التي أخذت في التزايد منذ أربعة عقود، لأسباب "يسهل تتبعها لمن أراد أن يعالج الأزمة بطريقة علمية وموضوعية وعادلة"، بحسب البيان

ومن المعروف أن مدينة الأسكندرية تعد معقل للتيار السلفي منذ فترة طويلة كما أنها من أكثر مدن مصر التي شهدت أعمال عنف ضد المسيحيين خلال السنوات الأخيرة

*فجميع الاطراف أدانت الحادث ولم يتبناه أحد داخل مصر !!!!!!! ومن تبناه هي مجموعة غير معروفة مجهولة للمسلمين قبل المسيحين !!!!! فهل تضربون بكلام من تعرفونهم جيدا عرض الحائط من اجل مجموعة من الاشباح المجهولة التي تقتات على شبكة الانترنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*يا عم الطائف ... أنت بتتكلم عن البيان الكاذب الذي يخفي حقيقية الأسلام*

*أقري هنا البيان الحقيقي بالتفاسير الأسلامية المعتمدة *
*عاجل: نص بيان شبكة المجاهدين الذي يتبنى تفجير الكنيسة ويصفها بـ"غزوة الإسكندرية"*

*وعليك التكذيب*​


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *يا عم الطائف ... أنت بتتكلم عن البيان الكاذب الذي يخفي حقيقية الأسلام*​
> 
> *أقري هنا البيان الحقيقي بالتفاسير الأسلامية المعتمدة *
> *عاجل: نص بيان شبكة المجاهدين الذي يتبنى تفجير الكنيسة ويصفها بـ"غزوة الإسكندرية"*​
> ...


 
حلو أوي يا أخ توين جبت من الآخر ..بس  ممكن سؤال أيه شبكة المجاهدين دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلا ما اسمعنا عنها في طبق اليوم قبل كدة !!!!!!!!!!! وبعدين هما مين دول ؟؟؟ وعيشين فين !!!!!!!!!!! ومنين تمويلهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ومظهروش قبل كدة ليه !! 
انا كمسلم عندي ازهر وسلفين واخون ادانوا الحادث ... وهذا اكبر دليل ان هذه الشبكة لا تمس للمسلمين بصلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وانهم مجرد شبكة عنكبوتية من صنع الموساد !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> حلو أوي يا أخ توين جبت من الآخر ..بس  ممكن سؤال أيه شبكة المجاهدين دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلا ما اسمعنا عنها في طبق اليوم قبل كدة !!!!!!!!!!! وبعدين هما مين دول ؟؟؟ وعيشين فين !!!!!!!!!!! ومنين تمويلهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ومظهروش قبل كدة ليه !!
> انا كمسلم عندي ازهر وسلفين واخون ادانوا الحادث ... وهذا اكبر دليل ان هذه الشبكة لا تمس للمسلمين بصلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وانهم مجرد شبكة عنكبوتية من صنع الموساد !!!!!!!!!!



*في أول البيان كاتبين أية ارهابية قرأنية وبيصلوا على محمد و لسه بيقوووول من الموساد !!! 




الحمد ناصر الموحدين ومذل اهل الشرك والكفر اجمعين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد خاتم النبيين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين وبعد:
قال تعالى : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَهَاجَرُواْ وَجَاهَدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَواْ وَّنَصَرُواْ أُوْلَـئِكَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَلَمْ يُهَاجِرُواْ مَا لَكُم مِّن وَلاَيَتِهِم مِّن شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُواْ وَإِنِ اسْتَنصَرُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ فَعَلَيْكُمُ النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ عَلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُم مِّيثَاقٌ وَاللّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ) [الأنفال : 72]​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
هو الذكاء بيتباااااااااااع يا جماعة ؟​*


----------



## اليعازر (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> حلو أوي يا أخ توين جبت من الآخر ..بس  ممكن سؤال أيه شبكة المجاهدين دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلا ما اسمعنا عنها في طبق اليوم قبل كدة !!!!!!!!!!! وبعدين هما مين دول ؟؟؟ وعيشين فين !!!!!!!!!!! ومنين تمويلهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ومظهروش قبل كدة ليه !!
> انا كمسلم عندي ازهر وسلفين واخون ادانوا الحادث ... وهذا اكبر دليل ان هذه الشبكة لا تمس للمسلمين بصلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وانهم مجرد شبكة عنكبوتية من صنع الموساد !!!!!!!!!!



*يا أخ طائف دعك من الاسم (فهو غير حقيقي فطعاً) والاسم غطاء. إنما أنظر الى المضمون.لقد اعتمدت هذه الجماعة في بيانها على تفاسير اسلامية معتمدة...

هل لديك رد على هذه التفاسير؟

هل تعتقد بأنها غير صحيحة وملفقة؟*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *في أول البيان كاتبين أية ارهابية قرأنية وبيصلوا على محمد و لسه بيقوووول من الموساد !!! *​
> 
> 
> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *​
> *هو الذكاء بيتباااااااااااع يا جماعة ؟*​


 
يا أخت روزيتا هدي أعصابك ربنا يبارك فيكي  

لو على اللي بتقوليه ده فدي سهلة خالص ..
ما اسهل ان الواحد يقتطع الكلام ويقصه ويلزقه ويقول قال الله وقال رسوله !!!! الدين يفهم في اطاره الشامل وليس بآية واحدة أو آيتين ...

يعني انا ممكن بالطريقة دي اقول ممنوع تصلوا ياجماعة حرام الصلاة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين اما بعد يقول الله عز وجل في محكم التنزيل ..ويل للمصلين ..صدق الله العظيم !!!!!!!!!!! 
في حين ان هذه الآيه يعقبها أية الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون !! 
وبالطريقة دي اصلا ممكن اخرج أي حد مجرم وأي فكر إرهابي سهلة خالص ... 
ده انا بالطريقة دي ممكن اخلي كارل ماركس الشيوعي الملحد مسلم ..ما أسهل القص واللصق


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> حلو أوي يا أخ توين جبت من الآخر ..بس ممكن سؤال أيه شبكة المجاهدين دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلا ما اسمعنا عنها في طبق اليوم قبل كدة !!!!!!!!!!! وبعدين هما مين دول ؟؟؟ وعيشين فين !!!!!!!!!!! ومنين تمويلهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ومظهروش قبل كدة ليه !!
> انا كمسلم عندي ازهر وسلفين واخون ادانوا الحادث ... وهذا اكبر دليل ان هذه الشبكة لا تمس للمسلمين بصلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وانهم مجرد شبكة عنكبوتية من صنع الموساد !!!!!!!!!!



*يا عم أيه دخل الموساد بس ....*
*ولو قلنا ماشي يا عم موساد .... طيب ما أمريكا هي ال عملت بن لادن قائد تنظيم القاعدة*
*فلو قلنا أن هنا من يصنع هذا ... ولكن لماذا مع المسلمين فقط*
*لماذا تدخل الموساد وأمريكا دائماً يكون تحت الدين الأسلامي وبوجوه أسلامية*

*أتعرف لماذا ؟*
*لآن الأسلام أرض خصبة ومهيئة لهذه الأعمال ... فالدين يدعوا لهذا متجلياً ومدوناً في القران والسنة*
*وتاريخهم الحافل بالدماء يقودهم لذلك ... والغدر والعدوان من طبائعهم ..... أعرفت الأن لماذا ؟*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*طائف ممكن تجيبني في هذا الموضوع* عزيزي المسلم ..... أنت بصدق كافر​


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*اكبر دليل على معرفة المسلمين ان هذا الموقف يكشف صورة الاسلام الحقيقية المشوهة هو دخلولهم و اول ما يقولوه : الاسلام براء*
*لو كانوا متيقنين انه براء لما احتاجوا للمبادرة بتبرأته (خدوهم بالصوت)*
*و كلما واجهتم باية من التى يرفعها الارهابيين شعارا لافعالهم قالوا : اقرأ التفسير*
*و كان هذا يلغى استغلال الارهابى للاية الشنعاء !*
*و كان هذا يلغى مسؤلية مؤلف تلك الايات فى خلق جيل من الارهابيين نفذوا ما اتى بها او حتى اساؤا استخدامها سيان !*

*اجل يا مسلم قد تبرا نفسك فانت كشخص لا ذنب لك*
*لكن لا لن تبرأ اسلامك و قرآنك و هيهات*

*الاسلام مدان ادانة تامة*
*هو من غسل عقول الارهابيين بتعاليمه*
*من اين استمدوا فكرهم القذر ؟*
*هل من كتب البوذية ؟*
*افتحوا سورة التوبة و سورة الانفال*
*اقرأوا ايات القتل و القتال و الجهاد القذر على حساب دمائنا*

*لا تدفعك المشاعر الفضفاضة الدافئة ان تدافع عن دينك و انت جاهل به و لا تدرى ان تلك هى حقيقته*

*ماذا فعل محمد مع يهود بنى قريظة فقط لان احدهم او حتى بعضهم نقضوا العهد ؟*
*ابادهم هم و نسائهم و اطفالهم و ذبحهم ذبح الشاه ؟!*
*و نحن فى نظر الارهابيين مطبقين القرآن الحق ناقضين للعهد و لا ندفع الجزية طبقا لاية التوبة*

*الم يكن رسولكم يلعننا كل صلاة بسبب و من غير ؟*
*اليس هذا ما يفعله شيوخ الجوامع اسوة بنبيهم الكريم ؟*

*هذا هو الاسلام*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*الى كل شخص لا يصدق ان المسلمات فعلوا هذا الفعل*
*عندك حق الا تصدق لان هذا فعل حيوانى*
*و هذا الفعل الحيوانى فعلته فعلا المسلمات عن شهود كثيرين من المنطقة*
*كما فعلته سيدة من شرفتها علنا فى احداث نجع حمادى بشهادة اعلامية و شهدت بهذا فى احدى البرامج*
*كتير من اصدقائى شهدوا الواقعة و كانوا داخل الحدث و مش هنكدب عنينا و لا ودانا ايضا اللى سمعت المسلمين يهتفوا الله اكبر*

*كفاكم هراء و سذاجة*
*لا تصدقوا الا ما يحلو لكم و تدفنوا رؤسكم فى الرمال *
*عليكم ان تلاحظوا ان الامة الاسلامية باتت كالوباء الذى تخشى كل دولة ان يبتليها شره !*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

استأذنكم لصلاة المغرب واعود للحديث معكم يا أحباب ..معذرة أخ اليعاذر ..سأعود للرد ياصديق


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> يا أخت روزيتا هدي أعصابك ربنا يبارك فيكي
> 
> لو على اللي بتقوليه ده فدي سهلة خالص ..
> ما اسهل ان الواحد يقتطع الكلام ويقصه ويلزقه ويقول قال الله وقال رسوله !!!! الدين يفهم في اطاره الشامل وليس بآية واحدة أو آيتين ...
> ...



*مالكش دعوة بأعصابي ! 
اما باقي مشاركتك فكلها تفاهااااااااااات لا يصدقها طفل في الحضانة 
لا تستخف بعقلك يا مسلم ! فهناك شهود عيان من تفجيرات اخرى اكدوا انهم مسلمييييييين ! 
كفاك استخفافا بعقلك لانه لا يوجد عندك دليل ينفي التاكيد على انهم مسلميييين 
ربنا يهديك 
​*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> استأذنكم لصلاة المغرب واعود للحديث معكم يا أحباب ..معذرة أخ اليعاذر ..سأعود للرد ياصديق


 
*طيب بعد الصلاة كده .... أدعوا ربك ال بتعبده ده *
*وقله أي تعاليم هذه التي علمتنا أيها ليستغلها الأخرين لقتل الأبرياء وهم في دور العبادة ؟*
*أي تعاليم شيطانية علمتنا أيها يإله الأسلام .... أسأله لعله يجيبك*​


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*اخ طائف هل تبغضنا ؟*
*ان لم تكن تكرهنا فأبشر قد تكون خارج الملة و بشهادة قرآنك ؟*

*ستعترض الان و تعتقد انى احاول تشويه صورة الاسلام و تقول :*
*اى هراء هذا الاسلام دين الحب و المحبة لا يمكن*

*و عندما اثبت لكم من الايات و الاجماع ان عليك ان تبغضنا و تعادينا ستقول : امين و هذه هى عظمة الاسلام*
*ستتخلى عن مبداك و تعلن بغضتنا و عداوتنا ارضاءا لالهك الذى ستصلى له الان !*
*و هذا ما فعله الكثير من المسلمين فى حوارى معهم*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

ماذا كنا نقول ..ومن أين نبدأ ؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اخ طائف هل تبغضنا ؟*
> *ان لم تكن تكرهنا فأبشر قد تكون خارج الملة و بشهادة قرآنك ؟*
> 
> *ستعترض الان و تعتقد انى احاول تشويه صورة الاسلام و تقول :*
> ...



*ليه يا كريتك بتقول كده 
الصراحه مالكش حق
ده حتى كتابهم موصيهم علينا :close_tem
‏لَا تَبْدَءُوا ‏الْيَهُودَ ‏‏وَالنَّصَارَى ‏‏بِالسَّلَامِ وَإِذَا لَقِيتُمْ أَحَدَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فَاضْطَرُّوهُمْ إِلَى أَضْيَقِهِ *


----------



## TELLER (2 يناير 2011)

طيب انت شايف الحل ايه


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه يا كريتك بتقول كده *
> *الصراحه مالكش حق*
> *ده حتى كتابهم موصيهم علينا :close_tem*
> *‏لَا تَبْدَءُوا ‏الْيَهُودَ ‏‏وَالنَّصَارَى ‏‏بِالسَّلَامِ وَإِذَا لَقِيتُمْ أَحَدَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فَاضْطَرُّوهُمْ إِلَى أَضْيَقِهِ *


 
*اولا هذا حديث وليس قرآن *
*ثانياً : يقول تعالى* *لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن ا**لله يحب المقسطين **إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم أن تولوهم وم**ن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون *

*وعليه يحمل هذا الحديث على حالة العداوة والحرب ...وليس لمجرد كينونة النصارنية واليهودية*


----------



## اليعازر (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> ماذا كنا نقول ..ومن أين نبدأ ؟؟؟



*إبدأ من هنا* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162220


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*



ليه يا كريتك بتقول كده 
الصراحه مالكش حق
ده حتى كتابهم موصيهم علينا :close_tem
‏لَا تَبْدَءُوا ‏الْيَهُودَ ‏‏وَالنَّصَارَى ‏‏بِالسَّلَامِ وَإِذَا لَقِيتُمْ أَحَدَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فَاضْطَرُّوهُمْ إِلَى أَضْيَقِهِ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده احدى الاحاديث الكريمة التى نفذها احد المسلمين معى شخصيا من سنين*
*يوما ما و انا ماشى فى الكلية *
*كنت لابس قميص*
*و كان مبين السلسلة الدهب و لايخفى انها حرام شرعا فى الاسلام*
*و اذا بأحد الاخوان (لحية و بنطلون قصير و ذبيبة) قادم نحيتى و لاحظت انه نظر للسلسلة فمال عليا (مع ان الطريق واسع جدا) و خبطى جامد جدا فى كتفى لدرجة انى كنت هفقد توازنى مشى كأنه لم يفعل اى شيئ فبصلته من ظهره و هو ماشى قام لف وشه و بصلى بصة شريرة جدا*
*انا استغربت ساعتها و اضايقت جدا هو ليه عمل معايا كدة*
*كنت طبعا ساعتها لسة مدرستش اسلاميات و معرفش حاجة*
*لكن سرعان ما اكتشفت الحديث الكريم عن تضييق الطرق*

*فاعل الجرائم الشنعاء مثله مثل ذلك الاخوانى*
*لا هم له الا تنفيذ تعاليم رسوله*
*هذا هوو الاسلام الحقيقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

* يا اخ طائف احنا لا هنتكلم على قرأن ولا احاديث
احنا بنتكلم على تعاليم اتربيتوا عليها
الكراهيه اللى ماليه قلوبكوا تجاهننا 
اللى يقدر يفجر نفسه ويكسب الجنه بينفذ واللى مش قادر بيعمل واجب من نواحى تانيه
ظلم واستبداد واضطهاد فى الشغل والدراسه
للاسف مش قادرين تفهموا  مع ان الحق واضح قصاد عنيكوا
لكن هقول ايه فعلا
من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *اولا هذا حديث وليس قرآن *
> *ثانياً : يقول تعالى* *لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن ا**لله يحب المقسطين **إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم أن تولوهم وم**ن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون *
> 
> *وعليه يحمل هذا الحديث على حالة العداوة والحرب ...وليس لمجرد كينونة النصارنية واليهودية*


 


rosetta قال:


> *مالكش دعوة بأعصابي ! *
> *اما باقي مشاركتك فكلها تفاهااااااااااات لا يصدقها طفل في الحضانة *
> *لا تستخف بعقلك يا مسلم ! فهناك شهود عيان من تفجيرات اخرى اكدوا انهم مسلمييييييين ! *
> *كفاك استخفافا بعقلك لانه لا يوجد عندك دليل ينفي التاكيد على انهم مسلميييين *
> *ربنا يهديك *​


 
*ياستي حقك عليا مرة تانية ..مش هقرب من اعصابك تاني *

*وأيضاً من يمارس الإرهاب وقتل الابرياء في العراق واغتصاب النساء وحرق المساجد هم الأمريكان المسيحين هل يحق لي أن أتهم المسيحية بإنها دين ارهاب وقتل ودماء وكراهية من أجل أفعال هؤلاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أفصلي بين الدين في البطاقة وبين الدين كفكر *
*أنا شخصيا أرى أن الامريكان مسيحين في البطاقة ولكنهم صهاينة في حقيقة الأمر* 

أرجو أن أكون قد وضح مقصدي


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *اولا هذا حديث وليس قرآن *



*والحديث وحي ، أم انك كافر !!؟؟



			ثانياً : يقول تعالى لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومن قال اننا في نظركم لم نقاتلكم في الدين !!

1. وفاء قسطنتين ( تعتبروها اسلمت وتم تسليمها لقوة الكنيسة وجبروتها وعليه فهذا قتال في الدين من وجهة نظركم )
2. نفس الكلام مع كاميليا ( يا مدلسين )
3. إظهار الإسلام بكل ما فيه لكل العالم ( محاربة في الدين من وجهة نظركم )

وبالتالي فهذا هو الإسلام ،

انتظرني لأكشف لك اسلامك يا كاذب*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*



وعليه يحمل هذا الحديث على حالة العداوة والحرب ...وليس لمجرد كينونة النصارنية واليهودية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كذب*
*الحديث يقول : فى الطريق*

*فى الطريق*
*فى الطريق*
*فى الطريق*


*اى فى الحياة اليومية لا حرب و لا يحزنون*

*لا تدفن راسك فى الرمال*
*اما تناقضات التشريعات فلا تحل الموقف لان الارهابى ياخذ ما يحلو له *
*اذا تعاليم مازالت متورطة  و لا يمكن تبراتها !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> * وعليه يحمل هذا الحديث على حالة العداوة والحرب ...وليس لمجرد كينونة النصارنية واليهودية *


*
اسمع يا مدلس 
سؤال صريح ، غجابته بنعم او لا



هل نحن كفار بالله ام لا ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *وأيضاً من يمارس الإرهاب وقتل الابرياء في العراق  واغتصاب النساء وحرق المساجد هم الأمريكان المسيحين *


*يا مدلس يا جاهل ، من قال لك انهم مسيحيين ؟!!

امريكا فيها من كل الأديان وعدم الأديان اصلا !!

مسلمين ، يهود ، مسيحيين ، ملاحده عبدة كل انواع المعبودات !!

من الذي قال انهم مسيحيين ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *هل يحق لي أن أتهم المسيحية بإنها دين ارهاب*


*لا يحق لك والأسباب

1. غباءك التام في ان تدعوا الأمريكان مسيحيين !!
2. ان كتابنا لا يأمرنا بهذا على عكس كتابكم الدموي الذي يحثكم بل ويربط الجهاد وقتل الأبرياء بالله
3. عدم تكفير من يعمل هذه الأعمال كالحقير بن لادن وكل من هم على شكالته *


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *كذب*
> *الحديث يقول : فى الطريق*
> 
> *فى الطريق*
> ...


 

*عن ابن عباس قال ردوا السلام على من كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا أو مجوسيا ذلك بأن الله يقول { وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها } 
الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الأدب المفرد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 843
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الدين عند ابليس هو الاسلام
وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الفائزين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *عن ابن عباس قال ردوا السلام على من كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا أو مجوسيا ذلك بأن الله يقول { وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها }
> الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الأدب المفرد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 843
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن
> *



امال ردك ايه علي شيوخكم اللي هم قدوتكم 
اللي بيؤلوا السلام عليهم حرام 
انك تعزيهم حرام 
انك تعيد عليهم حرام 
مش دول شيوخ وكلامهم موثوق فيه 
ولا انتوا عندكم شيوخ معتمده وشيوخ نص لبه 
؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *يا عم أيه دخل الموساد بس ....*
> *ولو قلنا ماشي يا عم موساد .... طيب ما أمريكا هي ال عملت بن لادن قائد تنظيم القاعدة*
> *فلو قلنا أن هنا من يصنع هذا ... ولكن لماذا مع المسلمين فقط*
> *لماذا تدخل الموساد وأمريكا دائماً يكون تحت الدين الأسلامي وبوجوه أسلامية*​
> ...


 
*يا عم طائف فين ردك ؟*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

وجاعل الذين اتبعوك يا محمد فوق الخازوق فى جهنم خالدين فيها


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> *ما كفاية غباء الى وداكوا فى ستين داهية دا*


 
*يا أبني هو أنت تايه ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> *اطلع ياد برا ، بدل ما ادوس عليك برجلي ...*
> *------------------------------------------------------------*
> *ما كفاية غباء الى وداكوا فى ستين داهية دا*



انت شايف ان واحد دمه محروق واخوه مقتول وابوه محبوس 
كلامه غباء 
ولا تعاليم دينيه متخلفه تدعوا للقتل والنهب والزنا 
ادا اللي مش غباء


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> *اطلع ياد برا ، بدل ما ادوس عليك برجلي ...*
> *لا يهم السحاب نبح الكلاب:a63:*
> *------------------------------------------------------------*
> *ما كفاية غباء الى وداكوا فى ستين داهية دا*


 يا ايها الذين آمنو بمحمد تعالو الى كلمة سواء و بطلو غباء
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *اسمع يا مدلس *
> *سؤال صريح ، غجابته بنعم او لا*
> 
> 
> ...


 
طبعا انت مؤمن 

وطبعا انت كافر 

وطبعا أنا مؤمن 

وطبعا أنا كافر 

انت مؤمن بالمسيح كإله وكافر بأنه لا إله إلا الله 

وانا مؤمن بلا إله إلا الله وكافر بالمسيح كإله 

الموضوع بسيط خالص ..ومفهوش شتيمة ولا حاجة ده حتى القرآن أثبت للمسلم صفتي الإيمان والكفر واثبت لغير المسلم صفتي الإيمان والكفر 

يقول تعالى : 
فمن يكفر بالطاغوت و يؤمِن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها و الله سميع عليم

يعني أنا كافر ولا تزعل 

لفظة الكفر ليس بها أي سبه أو شتمه الكفر امر نسبي كل حسب معتقده يا أخ مولكا 

وشكرا على الشتيمة


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> يا ايها الذين آمنو بمحمد تعالو الى كلمة سواء و بطلو غباء
> صدق الله العظيم


 
*أيه يا عم أنت هتألفقران جديد ... مش كفاية واحد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> طبعا انت مؤمن
> 
> وطبعا انت كافر
> 
> ...



الله = المسيح


----------



## اليعازر (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> استأذنكم لصلاة المغرب واعود للحديث معكم يا أحباب ..معذرة أخ اليعاذر ..سأعود للرد ياصديق



*أين الرد يا صديق


أم أن صلاتك أنستك وعودك
*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> طبعا انت مؤمن
> 
> وطبعا انت كافر
> 
> ...


 
*لا والنبي .... يبقي في النهاية أحنا كفرة ... ومحلل دمنا *
*وأنتم لكم الجنة بحواريها وغلمانها وخمرها .... هنيئاً لكم*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *أين الرد يا صديق*
> 
> 
> *أم أن صلاتك أنستك وعودك*


 
*أنسته كل الوعود بالرد علي المشاركات .... فلالصلاة الأسلامية تدعوا لتغيب البشر وأتباع أبليس*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أيه يا عم أنت هتألفقران جديد ... مش كفاية واحد*​


يا حج ده القرآن الجديد لسة جبريل منزله ناو و بيسلم عليك على فكرة و بيقولك متقلقش آمنة ام محمد هتعدى عليك النهاردة ايوة يا عم


----------



## TELLER (2 يناير 2011)

*يا أبني هو أنت تايه *
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*والله منا عارف مين الى خلاص تاه*


----------



## TELLER (2 يناير 2011)

انت شايف ان واحد دمه محروق واخوه مقتول وابوه محبوس 
كلامه غباء 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مش هو الى قعد يتحنجل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> *يا أبني هو أنت تايه *
> *--------------------------------------------------------------*
> *والله منا عارف مين الى خلاص تاه*



تصدق هو فعلا تاه 
دا كان واحد مسيحي ارهابي رايح يفجر الجامع اللي قدام الكنيسه 
بس كان ضارب كاسين ( راس سنه بقي كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ) 
فتاه وفجر الكنيسه 

اتنيل علي عينك واتوكس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> انت شايف ان واحد دمه محروق واخوه مقتول وابوه محبوس
> كلامه غباء
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> مش هو الى قعد يتحنجل



تقصد ايه بيتنحنجل 
يعني يحط لسانه في بوقه 
ويطاطي 
مش هتفجروا ولا تقتلوا ولا ايه بالظبط


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> انت شايف ان واحد دمه محروق واخوه مقتول وابوه محبوس
> كلامه غباء
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> مش هو الى قعد يتحنجل


 ده رسولك اللى بيتحنجل و يحط بودرة و يتمكيج اقرى الاحاديث يا عبد النبى المخنث


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*



عن ابن عباس قال ردوا السلام على من كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا أو مجوسيا ذلك بأن الله يقول { وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها } 
الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الأدب المفرد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 843
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل ردو ا السلام و لكن لا تبدأوه !*
*هتموتوا لو بداتوا السلام او هتنقصوا حتة !*

*ثم حديث تضييق الطريق فى صحيح مسلم فلا مجال لتبرا الضمنى منه*

*اليك الاتى :*
*لا تبدأوهم السلام : خزين من الحقد و الكره المعنى فى صورة اذى معنوى ضمنى كان المسيحى احقر من ان تبداه السلام*

*ضيقوا عليهم الطرق : نتيجة بديهم لمخزون الحقد فيتحول الاذى الى اذى مادى فعلى بتضييق الطرق*

*ثم يتحول الى ارهاب و قتل و ارضاء الحبيب !*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

teller قال:


> *والله منا عارف مين الى خلاص تاه*


 
*ايوه أنا ال تهت عن طريقي وصرت أتواصل مع أناس مغيبة العقل والقلب *
*أنا تتبع الشيطان المتجسد في شخص نبيها ..... أناس من الأمة الغبية*​


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *لا والنبي .... يبقي في النهاية أحنا كفرة ... ومحلل دمنا *
> 
> *وأنتم لكم الجنة بحواريها وغلمانها وخمرها .... هنيئاً لكم*​


 
*يا أخ توين اين الرابط بين الكفر واحلال الدم !!!!!!!!!!*

*انا قلت انتم مؤمنون وكافرون في نفس الوقت *
*ونحن مؤمنون وكافرون في نفس الوقت *
*كل على حسب معتقده *
*وليس معنى ذلك ان دمكم حلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لا يوجد أي رابط ...*


----------



## mr.hima (2 يناير 2011)

انا حاسس ان الكلام مش بفايدة مع الناس دي 
اذا كانو زغرطو وهما شايفين اشلاء قدامهم 
يا ة


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *أين الرد يا صديق*
> 
> 
> *أم أن صلاتك أنستك وعودك*


 

*معذرة يا صديق اليعاذر ...لا تنسى أني أحاور العديد من الاشخاص ...كما انني اتخاطب اليك من العمل ....أنا آسف مرة تانية *

*سؤالك كان أيه يابوب؟؟؟؟*
*أو أقلك انا هرجع للمشاركة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

teller  
يا خساره طار قبل ما يفهمني 
يلا طار زي الطياره الهي يرشق في عماره


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*الاخ طائف انا سالتك :*
*هل تبغضنا ام لا ؟*
*اظن السؤال بسيط لا يحتاج لحوار*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*الى كل من يبرئ الاسلام من هذه الجريمة ... هدية صغيرة فقط و بانتظار التعليقات ؟





































​*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *الاخ طائف انا سالتك :*
> *هل تبغضنا ام لا ؟*
> *اظن السؤال بسيط لا يحتاج لحوار*


 
*الاجابة بسيطة خالص *
*أحب أي إنسان على وجه الأرض طالما يبحث عن الحق أي كانت نتيجة بحثه سواء هداه فكره وعقله للإسلام أو للمسيحية*
*وأبغض أي إنسان لا يبحث عن الحق ويتبع هواه وتعصبه  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *الى كل من يبرئ الاسلام من هذه الجريمة ... هدية صغيرة فقط و بانتظار التعليقات ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*جدي زمان كان بيؤلي 
هتؤم جوامع علي كنائس 
ثم كنائس علي جوامع 

يا تري هنفرح فيهم كده زي ما هم عاملين ؟
معتقدش ان ده اسلوبنا وتعاليمنا 
ربنا يرحمنا *_​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



عن ابن عباس قال ردوا السلام على من  كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا أو مجوسيا ذلك بأن الله يقول { وإذا حييتم بتحية  فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها } 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة رد السلام بقتالنا ! ؟ يا مدلس ..

ثم ده عن ابن عباس ، فين رسولك ؟





 ما كفاية غباء الى وداكوا فى ستين داهية دا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


الغبي الوحيد هو انت !
ومحمدك اللي عاش ينكح ويقتل ومافكرش يتلعم يقرأ ويكتب !








طبعا انت مؤمن 

وطبعا انت كافر 

وطبعا أنا مؤمن 

وطبعا أنا كافر 


أنقر للتوسيع...



لانك مدلس ومش متعود حد يديك على دماغك اجبت الإجابة دي اللي انا كنت عارفها وعشان كدة سألتك وقلت لك :

هل نحن كفار بالله ام لا ؟


فأين ستجب يا مدلس !!





انت مؤمن بالمسيح كإله وكافر بأنه لا إله إلا الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا مدلس ، انا مؤمن بان المسيح اله ومؤمن ان لا اله الا الله لان الله هو المسيح ، غباء محمدي ...





وانا مؤمن بلا إله إلا الله وكافر بالمسيح كإله 

أنقر للتوسيع...



من سألك عن ايمانك !!؟؟

السؤال مرة أخرى !!

هل نحن كفار بالله ام لا ؟





الموضوع بسيط خالص ..ومفهوش شتيمة ولا حاجة ده حتى القرآن أثبت للمسلم صفتي الإيمان والكفر واثبت لغير المسلم صفتي الإيمان والكفر 

أنقر للتوسيع...




انا ماسألتك عن الإيمان والكفر بحاجات وحاجات انا سألتك بشكل مخصص !!


وعشان تعرف انك اجبن من الإجابة هاكرر لك السؤال تاني يا مدلس ..

هل نحن كفار بالله ام لا ؟





يعني أنا كافر ولا تزعل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كافر بالله !!؟





وشكرا على الشتيمة          

أنقر للتوسيع...


العقو ، ولكن اين الشتيمة ؟




			يا أخ توين اين الرابط بين الكفر واحلال الدم !!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدوا انك جاهل بالقرآن كما انت جاهل بكل شيء مسيحي !

ولكن ايضا سأنتظر اجابتك على سؤالي !

هل نحن كفار بالله ام لا ؟




			وليس معنى ذلك ان دمكم حلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لا يوجد أي رابط ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأريك يا مدلس هل يوجد ام لا بعد إجابتك التي تهرب منها !!




			الاجابة بسيطة خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا إن اجبت اصلا !!


السؤال مرة أخرى مع التلوين ليرى الاعمى !

هل تبغضنا ام لا ؟



*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

هذا هو موقف علماء المسلمين من الحادث ...

القرضاوي: مرتكبي حادث الإسكندرية مجرمون وسفاكون للدماء يبرأ الإسلام منهم


استنكر العلامة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، رئيس الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، الانفجار الذي وقع في وقت متأخر من الليلة الماضية أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية والذي راح ضحيته 21 قتيلا وأكثر من 80 مصابا.
وشدد القرضاوى خلال مقابلة عبر الهاتف مع وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، على أن " فاعلي هذه الجريمة لا يمكن وصفهم إلا بوصف واحد هو أنهم مجرمون سفاكون للدماء يبرأ الإسلام منهم ومن جريمتهم، فالإسلام يحترم النفس البشرية ولا يجيز قتلها إلا بالحق الذي يقضى به القضاء العادل القائم على البينة، أما قتل الناس جزافا وخصوصا إذا كانوا في مكان مثل دار عبادة يحتفلون فيه بذكرى دينية فتكون الجريمة أكبر وأفحش".
وتابع: وأضاف القرآن الكريم يقرر مع كتب السماء" أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فسادا في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا"(المائدة: 32) ويعتبر القرآن جريمة القتل من أكبر الجرائم بعد الكفر والشرك بالله تبارك وتعالى.. ويظل الإنسان في فسحة من دينه ما لم يصيب دما حراما كما جاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف".
وأكد القرضاوي أن الحادث لا يتفق مع الإسلام وتعاليمه السمحة بشيء موضحا " نحن نبرأ باسم الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وباسم علماء المسلمين جميعا، إلى الله من هذا الحادث".
وتابع " فالإسلام حتى في الحرب الرسمية عندما تلتقى الجيوش بعضها ببعض له دستور أخلاقي فلا يجيز الإسلام في الحرب إلا قتل من يقاتل فقط أي من يحمل السلاح، وينهى ولا يجيز قتل امرأة أو طفل أو شيخ كبير ولا الرهبان في صوامعهم ولا الحراث في مزارعهم ولا التجار في متاجرهم.. فكل هؤلاء محميون، فكيف يجوز قتل أناس يتعبدون لله تعالى في مناسبة دينية.. هذا لا يجيزه الإسلام أبدا".
وألمح القرضاوي إلى احتمال أن تكون هناك يد أجنبية وراء الحادث، بغرض إشعال الفتنة الطائفية بمصر، مشددا " أنا أخشى أن تكون وراء هذا العمل يد أجنبية، فلا يعقل أن يكون هناك إنسان مصري أو مسلم وراءه، وربما تكون يد أجنبية تحاول أن تشعل الفتنة الطائفية.. ولعن الله من أيقظ الفتنة، أنا في الحقيقة استنكر كل الاستنكار هذا العمل وأجرمه وأحرمه بكل قوة".
وأضاف فضيلته " استبعد وأستنكر على إنسان مصري أو مسلم أن يقتل أناسا من غير حق، أناس يجتمعون في دار العبادة دون أن يرتكبوا جرما، هذا استبعده تماما وأخشى أن يكون وراءه يد أجنبية تريد أن تشعل الفتنة ونسأل الله أن يقينا من الفتنة".
وقدم رئيس الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين عزائه للمسيحيين بمصر قائلا: " أبلغ عزائي إلى إخواننا المسيحيين في مصر عن من قتل منهم.. ونسأل الله أن يبعد الفتنة التي يشعلها المشعلون ما بين الحين والآخر وأن يجمع كلمة الأمة على الحق والخير دائما".
وردا على تساؤل عما إذا كان يتوقع أن يكون وراء هذا العمل "تنظيم القاعدة ببلاد العراق" والذي سبق وأعلن استهدافه لمسيحيي وكنائس المنطقة العربية، أجاب القرضاوي" حدث هذا بالعراق وأنا استنكرت ذلك في حينه.. وكل عمل من هذه الأعمال التي تستهدف الكنائس ودور العبادة أنا استنكره بكل شدة، واستنكر كل عمل يستهدف المدنيين والأبرياء الذين لا ناقة لهم بالسياسة ولا جمل أو كما يقول المثل المصري ليس لهم لا في الطور ولا الطحين، استنكر قتل هؤلاء خصوصا إذا كانوا يمارسون عملا دينيا".
يذكر أن ما يسمى بـ" دولة العراق الإسلامية" على صلة بتنظيم القاعدة، قد هددت نهاية نوفمبر الماضي باستهداف الكنائس المصرية وغيرها في الشرق ما لم يتم الإفراج عن من أسموهم "مسلمات مأسورات في الأديرة المصرية"، وقد جاءت تهديدات القاعدة للأقباط بمصر بعد دعوات المسلمين بالتحرك من أجل زوجتي كاهنين قبطيين، يتردد أن إحداهما قد أعلنت الإسلام واحتجزت في أحد الأديرة والثانية أبدت رغبتها في إشهار إسلامها فتم احتجازها أيضا بأحد الأديرة.
ولفت العلامة الدكتور القرضاوي إلى أن أول عمل للإسلام حين دخل البلدان هو إعلانه حماية كنائسهم وصلبانهم ومعابدهم كما أنه ترك لهم حرية التعبد بعد أن ترك لهم حرية الاعتقاد فلا إكراه في الدين " المسلمون مكلفون بحماية أهل الذمة، يقاتلون (دفاعا) عن الكنيسة كما يقاتلون عن المسجد، هذا مقرر في الفقه الإسلامي بالإجماع، والمسلمون حين يقاتلون، يدافعون عن حرمة الأديان جميعا، هذا هو الموقف الإسلامي الصحيح".
وقال الشيخ القرضاوي ردا على تساؤل حول خلط الناس بين الفتوى التي اصدرها بتحريم الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد في الدول العربية وتحديدا دول الخليج وبين حق المسيحيين في الشرق والمنطقة العربية بالاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد:" من حق النصارى في مصر أن يحتفلوا بمناسباتهم الدينية، أما في بلاد كبلدان الخليج، لا يوجد نصارى من أهل البلاد الأصليين، وبالتالي لا داعى لاحتفالات مبالغ بها، ولابد من الحفاظ على هوية المجتمعات ومنع التقليد الأعمى" وتساءل "هل يسمحون للمسلمين في أوروبا أن يقيموا احتفالات بأعيادهم تملأ الشوارع.. لا يمكن هذا فكل بلد لها تقاليدها ولها هويتها الخاصة ".
وانتقد القرضاوى خلط الناس بين الأشياء بعضها ببعض في فهم الفتوى، مشددا " أما في بلاد كبلدان الخليج لا يوجد نصارى من أهل البلد الأصليين، إنما في مصر من أهل البلد الأصليين مسيحيين من حقهم أن يحتفلوا، ليس من المطلوب أن نخرجهم من ديارهم، بل أن نحافظ عليهم ونحميهم، هناك فرق بين هذا وذاك، ولكن أحيانا الناس يخلطون بين الأشياء بعضها البعض"

http://www.marebpress.net/news_details.php?sid=29865


والسؤال من هو يوسف القرضاوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

*جـ رئيس الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين،*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*الا خ طائف اكرر :*
*تحلى بالشجاعة و اجب علنا و لا تستحى من تعاليمك :*

*هل انت تبغضنا تعلن عداوتك لنا كمسيحيين ام لا ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> هذا هو موقف علماء المسلمين من الحادث ...


*طظ في موقفهم في الحادث فإن كانوا اغبياء لا يعرفون ان النهاية هذه هى نتيجة ما بثوه من اكاذيب على العوام المسلمين الجهلة ( أمثالك ) فهذه مصيبة !!

لابد ان يكفروا صراحة من فعل هذا والقاعدة بأكملها اما بلا هذا فأضف الى هذا الكلام 25 قرشاً واشتري مصاصة لك !*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

*الاخت روزيتا *

*أيه الصور العجيبة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه اسم المنتدى المجهول ده .. ايجبلك رئيس اتحاد علماء المسلمين د يوسف القرضاوي ......... تجيبيلي شوية عيال بتلعب على النت مجهولين محدش يعرفهم ...مشكوك في امرهم أساسا ..طب مانا ممكن اجيبلك عشرات المنتديات النصرانية المتطرفة ما اسهل ذلك يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *تحلى بالشجاعة *


*لا تطلب منه ان يكفر بالإسلام ويكون رجلاً مُحقاً فضلا عن يكون شجاعاً ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

> والسؤال من هو يوسف القرضاوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *جـ رئيس الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين،*



يعني شيخ النصابين :bud:


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *الا خ طائف اكرر :*
> *تحلى بالشجاعة و اجب علنا و لا تستحى من تعاليمك :*
> 
> *هل انت تبغضنا تعلن عداوتك لنا كمسيحيين ام لا ؟*


 
انا جاوبت على فكرة يا أخ سيرتك  ..وإجباتي مثبتة ومعناها واضح جدا جدا جدا 
ومع ذلك أقولها بشكل تاني أبغض المسيحي المتعصب لهواه واحب واتمنى الخير للمسيحي الذي يبحث عن الحق 
وابغض المسلم المتعصب لهواه واحب المسلم الذي يبحث عن الحق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *الاخت روزيتا *
> 
> *أيه الصور العجيبة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه اسم المنتدى المجهول ده .. ايجبلك رئيس اتحاد علماء المسلمين د يوسف القرضاوي ......... تجيبيلي شوية عيال بتلعب على النت مجهولين محدش يعرفهم ...مشكوك في امرهم أساسا ..طب مانا ممكن اجيبلك عشرات المنتديات النصرانية المتطرفة ما اسهل ذلك يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



_*العيال المشكوك في امرها دي 
بتقتل وبتؤل الله اكبر 
تحت تعاليم نبي الاظلام بتاعكم 
عمرك سمعت عن ارهابي بيقتل وبيؤل بسم الصليب 

مسلمين دول ولا انا نظري ضعيف *_​


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *طب مانا ممكن اجيبلك عشرات المنتديات النصرانية المتطرفة ما اسهل ذلك يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


معندناش مواقع ولا منتديات نصرانية يا جاهل فنحن لسنا نصارى يا عابد محمد المخنث
نحن نعبد المسيح و نحن مسيحين


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*طائف حول العرش ياللي متعب نفسك برأي علماء المسلمين ما تشوف لااراء دي و تريح نفسك
_____________________________ ​**الى كل من يبرئ الاسلام من هذه الجريمة ... هدية صغيرة فقط و بانتظار التعليقات ؟




































​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> انا جاوبت على فكرة يا أخ سيرتك  ..وإجباتي مثبتة ومعناها واضح جدا جدا جدا
> ومع ذلك أقولها بشكل تاني أبغض المسيحي المتعصب لهواه واحب واتمنى الخير للمسيحي الذي يبحث عن الحق
> وابغض المسلم المتعصب لهواه واحب المسلم الذي يبحث عن الحق



يعني انت عندك خيار وفقوس 
احنا المسيح قلنا 

( احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم )
دا الفرق بينا وبينكم


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> يعني شيخ النصابين :bud:


 
*اللهم يسامحك ...يعني الراجل موقفه واضح جدا وأدان الحادثة بمنتهى الشدة ..ومع ذلك تشتمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*اعتقد انك انسان متعصب جدا يا أخ أياد حاول ان تكون منصف قليلا*


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

العروة الوثقى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.....(( لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين أمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين أمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لا يستكبرون )) صدق الله العظيم


 متكملها يا مدلس يا جبان انت تعلم انك تحرف قرآنك و تقتطع منه ما يناسبكم:act23:


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *الاخت روزيتا *
> 
> *أيه الصور العجيبة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه اسم المنتدى المجهول ده .. ايجبلك رئيس اتحاد علماء المسلمين د يوسف القرضاوي ......... تجيبيلي شوية عيال بتلعب على النت مجهولين محدش يعرفهم ...مشكوك في امرهم أساسا ..طب مانا ممكن اجيبلك عشرات المنتديات النصرانية المتطرفة ما اسهل ذلك يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*عيال مشكوك في امرهاااااااااااااا !!! 
مش شايف كلامهم يا محترم !! يشجعون القتل تحت راية الاسلام 
كلامهم وحده هو إدانة لهم و لاسلامك 
​*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> معندناش مواقع ولا منتديات نصرانية يا جاهل فنحن لسنا نصارى يا عابد محمد المخنث
> نحن نعبد المسيح و نحن مسيحين


 

الله يسامحك


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*و على فكرة دا شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية !! ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



ومين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسلمين الحقيقيين بغير " رتوش " مش زيك جبان وكاذب !





وايه اسم المنتدى المجهول ده .

أنقر للتوسيع...


مجهول لمين !!!

انت اساسا لا تعرف شيئا كي تجهل البعض وتعرف البعض الأخر ! فالكل لك مجهول !





ايجبلك رئيس اتحاد علماء المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...


هاته وحطه على المقال بتاعك السابق والـ 25 قرش واشتري مصاصة تاني ..






تجيبيلي شوية عيال بتلعب على النت مجهولين محدش يعرفهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



مين العيال اللي بتلعب !!؟





مشكوك في امرهم أساسا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


على رأيك ، ممكن يكون موقع نصراني هو اللي عامل الفيلم ده وهو اللي قتل الشهداء !!!





مانا ممكن اجيبلك عشرات المنتديات النصرانية المتطرفة ما اسهل ذلك يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا / مش هاتعرف تجيب منتديات نصرانية لان مافيش نصارى اصلا !!
ثانيا / مش هاتعرف تجيب منتديات نصرانية عشان ايام حمدك ماكانش فيه نت !!




نيجي للسؤال الثاني لكشف هذا الكاذب
 !!!



هل من قتلوا في هذا الهجوم الإرهابي شهداء وسيدخلون الجنة ؟!



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



انا جاوبت على فكرة يا أخ سيرتك  ..وإجباتي مثبتة ومعناها واضح جدا جدا جدا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا ، لم تجب بل هربت !!!


*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*العيال المشكوك في امرها دي *_
> _*بتقتل وبتؤل الله اكبر *_
> _*تحت تعاليم نبي الاظلام بتاعكم *_
> _*عمرك سمعت عن ارهابي بيقتل وبيؤل بسم الصليب *_​
> ...


 
*سمعت عن حملات صليبية كاملة*


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

طائف العرش متخبط ايما تخبط واشعر بالشفقه عليه على كل مسلم يُبريء الاسلام من هذه الجرائم .
ثانيا القرضاوي معروف عن تخليه لكثير من الفقه الجهادي وله منتقدين كثر اقرا متاب الخراشي للرد على القرضاوي ..
ثالثاً المنفذون مسلمون مجرمون وليسوا كائنات فضائية او يهود ..فالعقل الاسلامي ونتيجة لتشبعه بثقافة المؤامرة اصبح عاجز عن مواجهة الواقع والحقيقة ويحمل بلاويه ومشاكله للاخرين ويطبلون لها ويزمرون ليل نهار لإنهاء المشكلة ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> *سمعت عن حملات صليبية كاملة*



طب ما تسمعنا معاك 
انا سمعت ان المسحين احلوا السعوديه من نص ساعه 
هات الدليل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> الله يسامحك
> عود نفسك طالما بتتناقش مع واحد مغلطش فيك متغلطش فيه



leasantr leasantr leasantr


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *هل من قتلوا في هذا الهجوم الإرهابي شهداء وسيدخلون الجنة ؟!*


 
أرى أنك تسأل أسأله عبثية ..طيب جاوب على السؤال الجاي ده أجاوب عليك 

هل ترى أن من مات ولم يؤمن بيسوع مخلصاً سيدخل الجنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 يناير 2011)

*بجد مش عارفة ارد اقول اية 
جاى تعزينا وتبين حزنك 
مش محتاجينه وحنعمل به اية 
وبعدين تقول ليه بنشتم رسولك عشان هو سبب جهلكم ده 
وانكم تضربونا كدة
بس اقولك ان الهنا حيتصرف
واحنا مش محتاجين تعاطغفكم او انك تكتب الكلام ده اصلا
*​


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

تعال يامن تبريء الاسلام واقرأ هذا اللقاء على اسلام اون لاين للشيخ الكويتي السلفي عبد الله عبد الخالق .... ماذا يقول !!!! يجب قتال الكافر واخذ زوته واولاده !!!!!!!

*هل هو من الموساد وهل من الصهاينه واسرائيل والغرب؟؟
ام مسلم صالح يصلي على محمد وآل محمد ويُثني على السلف الصالح ؟؟*

يقول : 


الحرية الدينية

* بعض الغربيين عندما يناقشون هذه الأمور ولاسيما مع المسلمين في الغرب يقولون بأن هذه نظرة عنصرية من المسلمين لغيرهم.. ويقولون: كيف تتيحون لأنفسكم ما تحرمونه على الآخرين، تحرمون على الناس أن يدعوا لدينهم ومذاهبهم مع أنكم تفعلون هذا في البلاد الأوروبية؟



** هناك فرق بين الحق والباطل، فالإسلام حق وما سواه باطل، *فيجب التضييق على الباطل بكل سبيل، فالله عز وجل لم يبح لنا فقط غلق أبواب الباطل، بل قتل صاحب الباطل أيضا، فالله عز وجل أمر المسلمين بقتال الكفار لما هم عليه من الباطل والدعوة الباطلة، *والقول بأن لكل أحد الحرية في أن يقول ما يشاء هذا كلام باطل، فكلمة الكفر تستحق أن يقتل صاحبها.

* بغض النظر أنها تهز الأمن الاجتماعي، هي في ذاتها موجبة للقتل؟!!



** *نعم هي في ذاتها موجبة للقتل.. وحتى بالنسبة للكافر المستأمن ما يقوله يستحق ألا يعيش به، لكن توجد معاملات الله سبحانه وتعالى أقر فيها الكافر بصورة معينة من صور الإقرار على الحياة، وهو لا يستحق الحياة.*
*فالكافر في الإسلام لا يستحق الحياة؛ *لأنه يسب الله الذي وهبه تلك الحياة ويسب رسوله، ويسب الدين، ويعبد غير الله تبارك وتعالى.. فهو لا يستحقها، *وأمر الله عز وجل بقتاله من هذا الباب وأخذ أمواله وزوجته وأولاده لكفره، *ثم بعد ذلك للعدوان عندما يعتدي.

فالكفر وحده إذن موجب للقتال **قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } [التوبة:29].

والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسل إلى كسرى وقيصر رسائل تهديد بالحرب ابتداء.. وهؤلاء لم يحركوا في ذلك الوقت أسطولا ولا جيشا، ولم يكونوا على علم بظهور نبي عند العرب، لكن قد وصل إليهم خطاب تهديد من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.الشاهد أن الإسلام لا يقاتل الكفار فقط لأنهم معتدون، ولكن يقاتلهم أي يبدأ بالقتال لأنهم كفار.. والله عز وجل وضع لهم حدا وهو {حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ}.
أما بالنسبة للعرب فقد أمر النبي بأن يقاتلهم، فإما الإسلام وإما القتل، فما كانت هناك حرية للعرب، ففي النهاية بعد نزول سورة براءة في السنة التاسعة لا توجد حرية دينية للعرب، إما الإسلام وإما القتل لإقامة الحجة عليهم، كما قال الله تبارك وتعالى **بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (1) فَسِيحُوا فِي الأرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ}[التوبة:1- 2] .. **فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآَتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }[التوبة:5] أربعة أشهر مدة الهدنة وبعد انتهائها يتم قتل الكافرين والمشركين، وقتلهم في كل مكان في الجزيرة العربية.

فكلمة الحرية الدينية إذن لابد من إلغائها؛ لأنها غير صحيحة، فلها معنى صحيح ومعنى باطل، فالحرية الدينية بمعنى أن لكل أحد أن يدعو إلى ما يشاء من الكفر في بلاد الإسلام وفي غير بلاد الإسلام، وألا يؤاخذ بهذا ويسمح المسلمون لكل من يسب الله ويسب رسوله ويسب دينه، ويكفر كما يشاء، ويعبد كما يشاء في كل مكان، فهذا باطل وليس من دين الله.

والله عز وجل قال **هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا }[الفتح:28] يظهره على الدين كله بقوة الحجة وبقوة السنان كذلك بالقتال، فأمر بقتال الكفار سواء كانوا في أماكنهم مسالمين ما حاربوا المسلمين أو كانوا محاربين.. ومن أجل ذلك حمل الناس الإسلام إلى الخارج.
وسبب تغيير المعتقد بالنسبة لهذا الأمر هو ما بثه المستشرقون والكفار ليجعلوا المسلمين يتركون من يدعو إلى الكفر، وإلا إذا كان الأمر على هذا النحو لماذا نحزن إذا قام أناس من الدنمارك أو غيرها بسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دام الأمر حرية دينية..؟

المصدر  :  إسلام أون لاين

http://mdarik.islamonline.net/servl...agename=Zone-Arabic-MDarik/MDALayout&ref=body


مبروك عليك هذا الدين الذي تدافع عنه واشكر الرب الذي خلصت منه


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*هل يوجد تعليق ؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاهد منهم على فرح المسلمين وقت التفجير !






​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*استمتعوا بالإرهاب :


واحد : وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> طب ما تسمعنا معاك
> انا سمعت ان المسحين احلوا السعوديه من نص ساعه
> هات الدليل


 خش على الحج جوجل قدس الله سره ...واكتب حملات صليبية ...أو على ويكيبيديا 

في حد يجهل فترة من تاريخ البشرية استمرت   قرنيين من الزمن !!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*ها ، يا مدلس ، امامك ثلاث اسئلة ، فأين الإجابة !
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *واحد : وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ*
> *(البقرة 191).*


 
*أعرب مافوق الخط ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*شوفوا بقى النص الكوميدي ،



كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ  (البقرة 216) 

إله الإسلام بيقول لأتباعه ، ان القتال ده مكتوب عليكم ، ومش كدة وبس ، لا ، دا كمان لو حد فيكم كره انه يقاتل ، يبقى ابن 60 *70 ، لان القتال ده خير 
القتااااااااااال خير !!

في مسلم برضو يكره الخير !!؟




*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> أرى أنك تسأل أسأله عبثية ..طيب جاوب على السؤال الجاي ده أجاوب عليك
> 
> هل ترى أن من مات ولم يؤمن بيسوع مخلصاً سيدخل الجنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*لم تجب على سؤالي يا أخ مولكا ..أجب على سؤالي أجيب على سؤالك*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*



ومع ذلك أقولها بشكل تاني أبغض المسيحي المتعصب لهواه واحب واتمنى الخير للمسيحي الذي يبحث عن الحق 


أنقر للتوسيع...

طب و لو اثبتلك انك لازم تكره كل مسيحى و بمعنى اصح (كل غير مسلم) و تظهر له عداوتك ؟
هتعمل ايه ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> خش على الحج جوجل قدس الله سره ...واكتب حملات صليبية ...أو على ويكيبيديا
> 
> في حد يجهل فترة من تاريخ البشرية استمرت   قرنيين من الزمن !!!!!!!!



لا انا عايزك تتعب نفسك وتجيبلي حاجه واضحه  :a63:


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *أعرب مافوق الخط ...*



*الإعراب ، من اخرجكم اخرجوه ، ولكن انا اتكلم عن ما فوق الخط !!*

*واحد : وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ 
(البقرة 191).*


*لا تتخيل يا مدلس انك يمكن ان تدلس علىّ !!

نسجل هروب المدلس من الإجابة على الأسئلة الثلاثة !

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> *لم تجب على سؤالي يا أخ مولكا ..أجب على سؤالي أجيب على سؤالك*


*أي سؤال  و أين طرحته وما علاقة الموضوع بيسوع !!
هروب واضح لا ينطلي الا على البسطاء !!



نكرر السؤال ليكرر الهروب الكبير !!


هل نحن كفار بالله أم لا ؟
 هل من قتلوا في هذا الهجوم الإرهابي شهداء وسيدخلون الجنة ؟!*

*
نلاحظ الآن رد السؤال بسؤال !!

هل عرفتم مدى عجز وتدليس المسلم وحينما يدخل احد المسييحيين ليكشفه امام الجميع وتدليسه ماذا يفعل !!!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*نكمل مع الكوميديا الإسلامية :

بصوا 


**وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ  فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ
(الأنفال 39).


تخيلوا ، القتال = لا تكون فتنة !!!!

شايفين عقل المسلم !!!


انتظرني يا مدلس فدينك مليء بالإرهاب ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*سؤال رابع نسأله له ليهرب مرة أخرى 


هل نحن المسيحيين مشركين !؟؟
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *شوفوا بقى النص الكوميدي ،*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جيب بقى الآية اللي بعدها على طووووووووووووول تعرف ليه فرض القتال 

*يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج** أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن است**طاعوا *


 اعرب ما فوق الخط ..تعرف لماذا كتب القتال


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

*الاخ طائف مش بترد رغم ان حوارى بسيط*
*انت بتقول بحب المسيحى الباحق عن الحق*
*طب لو اثبتلك ان ده حرام شرعا و ان عليك بغض و عداء كل مسيحى حتى يسلم ؟*
*هل هتتخلى عن مبادئك ام ستبغضنا ؟*
*اعترف لا تستحى*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *أي سؤال و أين طرحته وما علاقة الموضوع بيسوع !!*
> *هروب واضح لا ينطلي الا على البسطاء !!*
> 
> 
> ...


 
معلش يا أخ مولكا أنا بهرب من الإجابة لحاجة في نفس يعقوب ..خدني على قد عقلي وجاوب على سؤالي 

*هل ترى أن من مات ولم يؤمن بيسوع مخلصاً سيدخل الجنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

هل اقتنعت أن سؤالك عبثي ...


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *الاخ طائف مش بترد رغم ان حوارى بسيط*
> *انت بتقول بحب المسيحى الباحق عن الحق*
> *طب لو اثبتلك ان ده حرام شرعا و ان عليك بغض و عداء كل مسيحى حتى يسلم ؟*
> *هل هتتخلى عن مبادئك ام ستبغضنا ؟*
> *اعترف لا تستحى*


 
غصبا عني وربنا 
مش بنفض يعني بس الناس زحمة هنا 

أثبت لو جدع


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*الي متي سيظل التخلف الأسلامي سائد ... الي متي ستظل عقولكم مغيبه*​


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

> غصبا عني وربنا
> مش بنفض يعني بس الناس زحمة هنا
> 
> أثبت لو جدع


*بس قولى خليك منطقى كدة عقلانى*
*افترض انى اثبت هتعمل ايه ؟*
*علشان كلامك هيحسب عليك و هرجع افكرك*


----------



## العروة الوثقى (2 يناير 2011)

مزاجانجى ..

اذا عاوز تتفاهم بأدب واحترام ..

شيل توقيعك ده عشان عيب..

وبعدين أنت كاتب :

نعدكم ان نقتل منكم كل يوم مسلم و نحيه بنور الحق الذى هو المسيح

يا أستاذى الفاضل / العنف مش بيتحل بعنف مثله..

حكم عقلك كويس ..

واتفاهم بهدوء وصبر..

وربنا يهديك ..


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *الإعراب ، من اخرجكم اخرجوه ، ولكن انا اتكلم عن ما فوق الخط !!*
> 
> *واحد :وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ *
> *(البقرة 191).*
> ...


 
*ياعم مولكا هو انت فرحان بكلمة مدلس دي ليه شوف غيرها بقى غير يعني عشان الملل  *

*إذا بإعراب مافوق الخطين معا يتضح المعنى ويكتمل أنه أمر بمحاربة من حاربك وإخراج من أخرجك ,,وليس اعتداء وارهاب كما تدعي !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> اعرب ما فوق الخط ..تعرف لماذا كتب القتال



*نعرب ونعرف انك ايضا تدلس ...




الإعراب ، لا علاقة لها مطلقا فيما قبلها فلقد بدأت بـ " 
يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام " فما علاقتها بالقتال بما قبلها !!!


نكمل كمان مع فضح التدليس 

عن الشر الحرام !!!!!

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ  الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (التوبة 5)* 










يبقى الى الآن أربعة اسئلة لم يجب عليها واربعة نصوص تثبت بشكل حرفي ان الإسلام نفسه دين ارهاب بنصوص صريحة !! بل وتدعوه خير !!!


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *بس قولى خليك منطقى كدة عقلانى*
> *افترض انى اثبت هتعمل ايه ؟*
> *علشان كلامك هيحسب عليك و هرجع افكرك*


 
لو أثبتلي أن ديني بيؤمرني أن أكره المسيحين حتى المسالمين منهم وشركائنا في الوطن ..سأراجع نفسي واعاود اطلاع الكتب الاسلامية والمسيحية بحثاُ عن الحقيقة فإن ظهرت لي انها المسيحية اتبعتها ..ياللا ياعم ابدأ في الإثبات


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

العروة الوثقى قال:


> مزاجانجى ..
> 
> اذا عاوز تتفاهم بأدب واحترام ..
> 
> ...


 علمتهولك اهو بالازرق و كبرته علشان اشباه البشر تفهم


----------



## Mzajnjy (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> لو أثبتلي أن ديني بيؤمرني أن أكره المسيحين حتى المسالمين منهم وشركائنا في الوطن ..سأراجع نفسي واعاود اطلاع الكتب الاسلامية والمسيحية بحثاُ عن الحقيقة فإن ظهرت لي انها المسيحية اتبعتها ..ياللا ياعم ابدأ في الإثبات


هههههه مسلم جبان كرسوله الشحط الذى وضع طفل مكانه
يا مسلم ما ترسى على بر انت مش كنت لسة سائل سؤال ولا لما حسيت اننا هنرد عليه قلت اهرب بسؤال تانى؟


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> لو أثبتلي أن ديني بيؤمرني أن أكره المسيحين حتى المسالمين منهم وشركائنا في الوطن ..سأراجع نفسي واعاود اطلاع الكتب الاسلامية والمسيحية بحثاُ عن الحقيقة فإن ظهرت لي انها المسيحية اتبعتها ..ياللا ياعم ابدأ في الإثبات




*كن شجاعاً واقرأ هذه الكراهية من فم النتن ابراهيم السكران
http://www.dorar.net/art/434*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



			ياعم مولكا هو انت فرحان بكلمة مدلس دي ليه شوف غيرها بقى غير يعني عشان الملل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عم !؟ ا

بس انت عندك حق ، المسلم كذاب ، ارهبابي ، " خرنج " ، كذاب  ، مدلس .. إلخ 

ليه انا بستخدم صفة حميدة فيكم من غير الباقية !!

صح ، انت عندك حق ، ماشي يا كذاب ، جديدة اهي ودي كمان قدوة برسولك ،

لقد كان لكم في رسول اللات نسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله والحور العين !





			إذا بإعراب مافوق الخطين معا يتضح المعنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا ، يتضح المعنى ان النص الاول لا علاقة له بالنص الثاني !!





			وليس اعتداء وارهاب كما تدعي !!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا لا يدعي ، مولكا يقرر ما في كتابك فقط !!



هل من اجابة على النصوص او الإسئلة التي سألناها ولم تجرؤ أن تجب ؟
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> يبقى الى الآن أربعة اسئلة لم يجب عليها واربعة نصوص تثبت بشكل حرفي ان الإسلام نفسه دين ارهاب بنصوص صريحة !! بل وتدعوه خير !!!


 
*اربعة أسأله مردتش عليها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*يمكن انا شارب حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي *

*طيب ياعم انا غلبان وليا سؤال واحد باستسمحك واترجاك انك ترد عليه ..*
*هل ترى أن من مات ولم يؤمن بيسوع مخلصاً سيدخل الجنة ؟؟؟ *
*إذا لم تجب عليه فلا تلوم علي اني لم أجب على سؤالك واعلم ان أول أسألتك عبثي *
*وإن جاوبت بلا ...فلماذا تلوم على المسلمين إذا لم ير انكم بعد الموت ستدخلون الجنة *
*وإن جاوبت بنعم ..فما حاجتي لأن أترك ديني وأؤمن بدينك *

*هل رأيت أن سؤالك عبثي ..ليس له معنى *
*لماذا ؟؟ لأن كل دين يرى أن اتباعه فقط هم من سيدخلون الجنة وليس الإسلام فقط ... !!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



			لو أثبتلي أن ديني بيؤمرني أن أكره المسيحين حتى المسالمين منهم وشركائنا في الوطن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نكرر الأسئلة :

1. هل نحن كفار بالله أم لا ؟
2. هل نحن مشركين بالله ام لا ؟






هل اقتنعت أن سؤالك عبثي ... 		

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا لم اقتنع وسأثبت لك انك فقط العبثي هنا !
فهل تجرءؤ أن تجب ؟

*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

> أثبتلي أن ديني بيؤمرني أن أكره المسيحين حتى المسالمين منهم وشركائنا في الوطن ..سأراجع نفسي واعاود اطلاع الكتب الاسلامية والمسيحية بحثاُ عن الحقيقة فإن ظهرت لي انها المسيحية اتبعتها ..ياللا ياعم ابدأ في الإثبات


*و لا تراجع*
*اشهدوا يا قوم*

*مبدأيا قبلان ابدأ :*

* نحن كفرة بشهادة القرآن و اجماع العلماء و لا حاجة لى لاثبات هذا*
*المائدة (آية:17)**:**لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وامه ومن في الارض جميعا ولله ملك السماوات والارض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير **المائدة (آية:72)**:**لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يا بني اسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنه وماواه النار وما للظالمين من انصار *

*مركز القتوى :*
*فكونهم أهل كتاب لا يمنع من كونهم كفاراً، كما نطق بذلك كتاب الله.
*http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Option=FatwaId&Id=2924


*فلنبدأ مع ايات ثم اعرض اقوال كبار اامة الاسلام :*

*{‏يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ‏}‏ ‏(‏المائدة‏:‏51‏)*
*{ قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم** والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء **أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده } الممتحنة اية 4*
*‏ ‏**{‏لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله إلا إن حزب الله هم المفلحون‏}**‏ ‏(‏المجادلة‏:‏22‏)‏‏.‏ *
*‏**{‏يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء إن استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان ومن يتولهم منكم فأولئك هم الظالمون‏}**‏ ‏(‏التوبة‏:‏23‏)‏*
*‏**{‏لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين ومن يفعل ذلك فليس من الله في شيء إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة ويحذركم الله نفسه والى الله المصير‏}**‏ ‏(‏آل عمران‏:‏28‏)*


*قبل ان اعرض عليك اقوال العلماء لاحظ الاتى :*
*ان ابراهيم تبرأ من قومه و ليس اعدائه*
*اى اقرب الناس له تبرا منهم سواء مساليمن او غيره*
*و ان التوبة 4 تدعو للبراء حتى من الاباء و الاخوان او الابناء !!!!!!*
*و ان شرط البراءة هو :*
*ان تحيد عن الله و رسوله*
*اى كل من همو غير مسلم*


*اليك اقوال كبار العلماء عن تعريف البراء :*



http://islamport.com/d/1/aqd/1/160/515.html​
الباب الأول مفهوم الولاء البراء
الفصل الأول
تعريفه وأهميته في الكتاب والسنة

*تعريف البراء بالمعنى الاصطلاحي*: *هو البعد والخلاص والعداوة بعد الإعذار والإنذار*.
وحيث أن الولاء والبراء تابعان للحب والبغض، فإن أصل الإيمان أن تحب في الله أنبياءه وأتباعهم، *وتبغض في الله أعداءه وأعداء رسله.(3).*
3) 13) انظر الفتاوى السعدية للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي 1/98 
وقد *ورد عن ابن عباس* رضي الله عنهما قوله *(من أحب في الله، وأبغض في الله ووالى في الله، وعادى في الله، فإنما تنال ولاية الله بذلك*، ولن يجد عبد طعم الإيمان وإن كثرت صلاته وصومه حتى يكون كذلك، وقد صارت عامة مؤاخاة الناس على أمر الدنيا، وذلك لا يجدي على أهله شيئا)(4).
(4) 14) سبق تخريجه .
*ويلخص الإمام ابن تيمية مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة فيقول:*
*(الحمد والذم والحب والبغض والموالاة والمعادة إنما تكون بالأشياء التي أنزل الله بها سلطانه، وسلطانه كتابه، فمن كان مؤمنا وجبت موالاته من أي صنف كان، ومن كان كافرا وجبت معاداته من أي صنف كان.*

الولاء والبراء القلبي:
ومن عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في هذا الموضوع* أن الولاء القلبي وكذلك العداوة يجب أن تكون كاملة*.

*يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:*
*(فأما حب القلب وبغضه، وإرادته وكراهته، فينبغي أن تكون كاملة جازمة، لا توجب نقص ذلك إلا بنقص الإيمان، وأما فعل البدن فهو بحسب قدرته، ومتى كانت إرادة القلب وكراهته كاملة تامة وفعل العبد معها بحسب قدرته فإنه يعطى ثواب الفاعل الكامل.*
ذلك أن من الناس من يكون حبه وبغضه وإرادته وكراهته بحسب محبة نفسه وبغضها، لا بحسب محبة الله ورسوله، وبغض الله ورسوله وهذا نوع من الهوى، فإن اتبعه الإنسان فقد اتبع هواه {ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من

و ايضا :
*فهذه البدعة الكفرية وأمثالها لأصحابها منا العداء والبغض والكره والجهاد بعد الإعذار والإنذار،*. والبراءة منهم لا تختلف عن البراءة من الكافر الأصلي. فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)) (1)
*قال البغوي:*
*(وقد اتفق علماء السنة على معاداة أهل البدعة ومهاجرتهم) (2).*
ايضا :
*وعقيدة إبراهيم عليه السلام هذه هي التي عبر عنها علماؤنا الأجلاء علماء سلف هذه الأمة بقولهم: لا موالاة إلا بالمعاداة. كما قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
(*لا تصح الموالاة إلا بالمعاداة كما قال تعالى عن إمام الحنفاء المحبين،* أنه قال لقومه:
(أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين) فلم تصح لخليل الله هذه الموالاة والخلة إلا بتحقيق هذه المعاداة. فإنه لا ولاء إلا لله، ولا ولاء إلا بالبراء من كل معبود سواه قال تعالى:
{وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه إنني براءؤا مما تعبدون {26} إلا الذي فطرني فإنه سيهدين {27} وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه لعلهم يرجعون{ [سورة الزخرف: 26-28].


*و نختم بمباركة الفتوى :*

رقـم الفتوى : 35580عنوان الفتوى :أصناف الناس في الولاء والبراء، ومظاهر موالاة المؤمنينتاريخ الفتوى :03 جمادي الثانية 1424 / 02-08-2003السؤال بحث عن كلمة الولا والبراء من نوالي ومن نعادي؟ وما هي مظاهر الموالاة وأقسام الناس من الولاء والبراء؟
الفتوىالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فأما معنى الولاء والبراء، ومن تجب علينا موالاتهم، ومن تجب علينا معاداتهم، فقد سبق مع أدلته في الفتوى رقم: 32852 وغيرها من الفتاوى فراجعها. أما مظاهر الموالاة للمؤمنين فكثيرة يجمعها قول الله تعالى: إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ[الحجرات:10]. وفسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه الجامع الذي يقول فيه: ~لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه.~~ متفق عليه. ومن هذه المظاهر حب المؤمنين، ومحبة الخير لهم، ونفعهم بما يستطاع، والإحساس بآلامهم ومعاناتهم، ونصرتهم، والنصح لهم، ومواساتهم، والوقوف معهم في سرائهم وضرائهم. *وإن كان المقصود مظاهر موالاة الكفار، فهي كثيرة منها ما هو كفر ومنها ما هو كبيرة، ومنها ما هو دون ذلك. وأعظم ذلك المحبة القلبية لهم ولدينهم، ومناصرتهم على المسلمين، والإعجاب بثقافاتهم وما هم عليه من الهدى والسلوك.* أما أصناف الناس في الولاء والبراء فهي أقسام: الأول: من تجب موالاتهم موالاة خالصة لا بغض ولا معاداة فيها، وهم الأنبياء والصحابة والأئمة المشهود لهم بالإمامة في العلم والعمل من التابعين فمن بعدهم. الثاني: *من تجب البراءة منهم براءة خالصة لا محبة ولا موالاة فيها*، وهم كل من حادَّ الله وبارزه بالعداء. قال تعالى: لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ[المجادلة:22]. الثالث: من تجب موالاتهم من وجه ومعاداتهم من وجه آخر وهم عصاة المؤمنين، يوالون ويحبون بقدر ما فيهم من الطاعة، ويعادون ويبغضون بقدر ما فيهم من المعصية. والله أعلم. 
المفتـــي: *مركز الفتوى*

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=35580&Option=FatwaId



*عليك ان تظهر البغضاء و العداء لكل من و غير مسلم و حائد عن الرسول*

*هل ستراجع ايمانك ام تنسحب و تدفن رأسك فى الرمال ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



			اربعة أسأله مردتش عليها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اه !!!!




			يمكن انا شارب حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن !




			طيب ياعم انا غلبان وليا سؤال واحد باستسمحك واترجاك انك ترد عليه ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرفوض ...




			هل ترى أن من مات ولم يؤمن بيسوع مخلصاً سيدخل الجنة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اجاوبك غدا في القسم المسيحي !!

وعندما تجب عن الأسئلة ولا كالعادة تهرب !




			إذا لم تجب عليه فلا تلوم علي اني لم أجب على سؤالك واعلم ان أول أسألتك عبثي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا يكون إن كان سؤالك قبل اسئلتي !!
فأنت كالعادة " مدلس " لاني سألتك سؤالين وهربت منهم وفي الثاني رددت بسؤال على السؤال ورغم انه سؤال ينم فعلا عن عقل مسلم مغيب عن العقل والعقل لا يعرفه فلا اجابة قبل ان تجب ولا تهرب !




			وإن جاوبت بلا ...فلماذا تلوم على المسلمين إذا لم ير انكم بعد الموت ستدخلون الجنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من تكلم اصلا عن دخول الجنة من عدمها وفقا لإيمانه !!

انا سألت وقلت 
هل الشهداء الذين قتلوا بهذا الحدث الإرهابي سيدخلون الجنة ام لا كشهداء !!؟

ركز !!




			وإن جاوبت بنعم ..فما حاجتي لأن أترك ديني وأؤمن بدينك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال لك اترك دينك  وا أؤمن بديني !!

انت مغيب !!؟؟




			هل رأيت أن سؤالك عبثي ..ليس له معنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل رأيتك تهرب ولا تجرؤ ان تجب فأن كان عبثي فإثبت هذا بالإجابة عليه التي لم تفعلها الى الآن لانك تعرف ان قرآنك كتاب ارهابي يأمر بالاحداث هذه كلها !!




			لماذا ؟؟ لأن كل دين يرى أن اتباعه فقط هم من سيدخلون الجنة وليس الإسلام فقط ... !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم أسئلك اصلا عن الأتباع او الكفار بل سألتك عن دخولهم كشهداء الجنة وفقاً لقتلهم على ايدي مسلمون !!

نلخص الحوار الى الآن

المسلم المدلس هرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الأربعة 
المسلم المدلس لم يرد على نصوص قرآنه التي تأمر وتحبب المسلم في القتال والإرهاب ..

فهل من هروب جديد ؟
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *نكرر الأسئلة :*
> 
> *1. هل نحن كفار بالله أم لا ؟*
> *2. هل نحن مشركين بالله ام لا ؟*


 
الإجابة كلاكيت تالت مرة 

انتم كفار 
انتم مؤمنون 
نحن كفار 
نحن مؤمنون 

انت تكفرون بلا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
وتؤمنون باليسوع مخلصا

والمسلم يكفر باليسوع كإله 
ويؤمن بلا إله إلا الله و ان المسيح نبي من الانبياء 

إذا فانتم بالنسبة لمعتقدنا كفار ... ونحن بالنسبة لمعتقدكم كفار 

وهذا شيء بديهي وليس معنى أنك كافر بالنسبة لي أنك مهدر الدم

بالنسبة للشرك إن كنت تؤمن بثلاثة إله فأنت مشرك
وإن كنت تؤمن بإله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم فأنت مجسد


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*

بس مين يا " عم " ده ؟ انت فكار نفسك بتكلم محمدك ؟!!  !!

واعضائي مالها ؟ هي وصلت لك ؟!! 

والأفلام الهندي بتفرج عليها عشان بتفرج على القرآن !!




			انا بكلمك بذوق وأدب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وتدليس وخسة وكذب ..





			انا بكلمك بذوق وأدب فياريت ترد بذوق وأدب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اان اللي بسأل ، ارد على اية ؟!!!

بس مين كلمك بعكس كدة !!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



الإجابة كلاكيت تالت مرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


طالما لا إجابة عن السؤال نفسه نكرر السؤال !

1. هل نحن كفار بالله أم لا ؟

نريد قول صريح ، إما " نعم انتم كفار بالله " او " لا ، انتم لستم كفار بالله " !! لا مهرب لك مني !





بالنسبة للشرك إن كنت تؤمن بثلاثة إله فأنت مشرك

أنقر للتوسيع...



لم اسألك عن ايماني اصلا لكي ترجح !!

سألتك عن ايمانك في وفقا لقرآنك !! لا هروب !!

نكرر ،،


2. هل نحن مشركين بالله ام لا ؟




لخامس مرة الهروب ، المسلم لا يجرؤ ان يقولها لأنه يعرف ان دينه كله مبني على الإرهاب !!
*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

الأخ سيرتك المحترم 
كلام جميل 
سأكمل معك النقاش لاحقاً 
نظرا لاني مضطر للنزول من العمل الآن للذهاب للمنزل وسأحادثك من هناك إن شاء الله 

أرجو أن لا تفهم ان هذا هروب  انا نازل دلوقتي حالا وربنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



الأخ سيرتك المحترم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



هاهاهاها ، التعليم المجاني !!





أرجو أن لا تفهم ان هذا هروب  انا نازل دلوقتي حالا وربنا  

أنقر للتوسيع...



حضر الإجابة !!
*


----------



## Critic (2 يناير 2011)

> الأخ سيرتك المحترم
> كلام جميل
> سأكمل معك النقاش لاحقاً
> نظرا لاني مضطر للنزول من العمل الآن للذهاب للمنزل وسأحادثك من هناك إن شاء الله
> ...


ابقى اقتبس المشاركة و اكمل فى هذا الموضوع لان القسم هنا ليس حوارى :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152795

و خليك عند كلمتك و راجع ايمانك لانه لا مجال و لا مفر من ايات القرآن و اجماع كبار الامة اللى اثبت كلامى


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *اه سيدك !! دي معلومة ليك عشان تعرف مقامك !*


 
هو انت ليه مصمم تبقى قليل الادب انا عايز افهم
أشهد جميع الأخوة الاعضاء المتابعين للموضوع ..أتحدى أي احد ان ياتي لي بكلمة اعتديت بها على أحد او أسات بها لأحد .. لماذ يصمم هذا الزميل ان يجرنا للتراشق والتشاتم ؟؟؟؟ 

عايزني أغلط يعلني فتقفل الاكونت بتاعي 
اقفله ياعم 
سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

> أرجو أن لا تفهم ان هذا هروب



*ليس هذا هو الهروب فإنك وانت تكتب اصلا تهرب من الأسئلة بالمراوغة ولكن على من !!؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



هو انت ليه مصمم تبقى قليل الادب انا عايز افهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل مصمم ان اكون بكامل الأدب فأين قلة الأدب اصلا فضلا عن التصميم ؟!!






أشهد جميع الأخوة الاعضاء المتابعين للموضوع ..أتحدى أي احد  ان ياتي لي بكلمة اعتديت بها على أحد او أسات بها لأحد .. لماذ يصمم هذا  الزميل ان يجرنا للتراشق والتشاتم ؟؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



من قال أني شتمتك ؟!! اين شتمتك !!

هل عندما قلت " انك مدلس " ؟ هل تعتبر وصف المدلس بالمدلس شتيمة !!

انت فعلا مدلس !





عايزني أغلط يعلني فتقفل الاكونت بتاعي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



تغلط ليه بس ؟ هو انا غلط فيك ؟





اقفله ياعم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



" عم " دي تقولها لرسولك مش لمولكا سيدك !


*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> *" عم " دي تقولها لرسولك مش لمولكا سيدك !*


 
لا تعليق 

سلاما


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

طائف حول العرش قال:


> لا تعليق
> 
> سلاما



*من اين سيأتي السلام وانت مسلم ؟!*


----------



## طائف حول العرش (2 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله إدارة محايدة جدا جدا جدا 

بتحذف مشاركتي اللي بقولوا فيها ربنا يشفيك ..وسايبة مشاركته اللي بيقولي فيها انا سيدك 

لا عودة لهذا المنتدى 

سلاما


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2011)

*



بتحذف مشاركتي اللي بقولوا فيها ربنا يشفيك

أنقر للتوسيع...



عشان " ربنا يشفيك " دي كذب !!

مين قال لك اني مريض كي يشفيني " ربنا " ؟!
ثم من هو " ربنا " ؟ !
هل هو الإله الحقيقي يسوع المسيح ام هو إلهك الذي لا تعرف عنه اي شيء !
*


----------



## العروة الوثقى (4 يناير 2011)

مولكا مفيش حد سيد حد هنا ..

من فضلك ..

احترم الرأى والرأى الآخر ..


----------



## ديونسيوس (5 يناير 2011)

*طبعا انا فى الاول احب اوضح ان الموضوع يا اخ كرياتك ان العاده تحتم على اخوتنا المسلمين يعيده علينه  وده واجب ما اصل النبى وصى على سابع جار والهديه لازم تكون كبيره وكل ما المحبه تزيد الهديه تكبر يعنى العيد اللى فات كانوا فى نجع حمادى السنادى فى اسكندريه  ماصل هم اللى يفهمو فى الاصول واحنا لاء لكن احب اقول انى لو كنت زعلان بس غشان اللى حصل فكمان انا فرحااان جدا عشان اول حاجه طبعا اخواتى اللى فى السماه اللى لو اعدت عمرى اجاهد مش هوصل لمرتبتهم فى السماه لكن تانى حاجه ان المسلمين خلاص كمان رحتهم تلعت والعفانه زادت وهم اصلا مش ادرين يستحملوها انا مش هتكلم فى تفصيل الحادث لانها معلومه للجميع وان كانت لنا بصفه خاصه لقربنا من الواقع لكن احب اوجه نداء لكل مسلم محترم انه يعرف مين عدوه الحقيقى الذى فرض نفسه عليه بقوه ودخل لا ليسكن فى ارضه وانما فى قلبه انه الاسلام الاسلام الذى كفر كل من لا يتبعه وامر بقتله  كفاكمخداع فى انفسكم انى لا اخاطب فيكم سوى انسانيتكم استيقظوا انها كفاكم قعودا هنا فى ظلمه المجامله والكلام الابلى فنحن لا نكفر احد او نسب احد حتى لو كان لا يعبد الله ذاته  فانظرو انفسكم وتفحصوها جيدا رجو ان تفهموا وتدركو ما انتم فيه وتعودوا الى الحق
*


----------

